# Επεισόδια θρησκευτικής μισαλλοδοξίας



## Costas (Aug 31, 2010)

Όπου γης, απ' όπου κι αν προέρχονται, εναντίον όποιου κι αν στρέφονται, με οποιαδήποτε αφορμή ή αιτιολογία.

Επεισόδιο 1:
ΗΠΑ, Incidents at Mosque in Tennessee Spread Fear. Από τη ΝΥΤ.


----------



## daeman (Aug 31, 2010)

Us or Them - The Cure




 
The doleful cant of a bigot
Blinded by fear and hate
You live in knowledge of real truth?
Oh the biggest lie I heard
How sick in your mind and soul
To be scared of my voice and my words
Oh you don't want me anywhere near you...​


----------



## Costas (Jul 28, 2013)

Το πήρα από ψεκασμένο ιστολόγιο: ΣΚΟΤΩΣΑΝ ΤΟΥΣ ΕΠΙΣΚΟΠΟΥΣ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΟΙ ΡΩΣΟΙ ΑΡΝΗΘΗΚΑΝ ΑΝΤΑΛΛΑΓΗ ΜΕ ΤΣΕΤΣΕΝΟΥΣ


----------



## Costas (Aug 25, 2013)

Από την Wikipedia:

On 20 August 2013, while out on a morning walk, [Narendra] Dabholkar was shot at by two unidentified gunmen near Omkareshwar temple, Pune at 7:20 AM IST. The assailants fired four rounds at him from a point blank range and fled on a motorcycle parked nearby. Two bullets hit Dabholkar in his head and chest. He later succumbed to his injuries while being treated at Sassoon Hospital. He had faced several threats and assaults since 1983 but had rejected police protection.
(...)
Gradually, Dabholkar started focusing on eradication of superstition, and joined the Akhil Bharatiya Andhashraddha Nirmoolan Samiti (ABANS). In 1989, he founded the Maharashtra Andhashraddha Nirmoolan Samiti ("Committee for Eradication of Superstition in Maharashtra"), and campaigned against superstitions, confronting dubious tantriks and claimed holy men who promised 'miracle cures' for ailments. He criticised the country's "godmen", self-styled Hindu ascetics who claim to perform miracles and have many followers. He was the founding member of Parivartan, a rehabilitation centre located in Satara. He was closely associated with the leading Indian rationalist Sanal Edamaruku. Dabholkar was the editor of a renowned Marathi weekly Sadhana, which was founded by Sane Guruji. He also served earlier as a vice president of the Federation of Indian Rationalist Association.

Between 1990–2010, Dabholkar had taken part in agitations in Maharashtra like the movement protesting for the equality of Dalits, against caste discrimination and in naming the Marathwada University after Babasaheb Ambedkar. He wrote books on superstitions and their eradication, and had addressed over 3,000 public meetings. Dabholkar had taken on Asaram Bapu in March 2013 over an incident during Holi in Nagpur, when Bapu and his followers used drinking water from tankers brought from the Nagpur Municipal Corporation for celebrating the festival and wasting over 50,000 liters while rest of Maharashtra faced drought.

*Anti-superstition and black magic bill*

In 2010, Dabholkar made several failed attempts to get an anti-superstition law enacted in the state of Maharashtra. Under his supervision, MANS drafted the Anti-Jaadu Tona Bill (Anti-Black Magic Bill). It was opposed by Hindu extremist organizations across the board as well as the Warkari sect. Political parties like the Bharatiya Janata Party and the Shiv Sena opposed it claiming it would adversely affect Hindu culture, customs and traditions. Critics accused him of being anti-religion but in an interview with the Agence France-Presse news agency he said, "In the whole of the bill, there's not a single word about God or religion. Nothing like that. The Indian constitution allows freedom of worship and nobody can take that away, this is about fraudulent and exploitative practices."

A couple of weeks before his death, Dabholkar had complained that the bill had not been discussed despite being tabled in seven sessions of the state assembly. He accused the chief minister of Maharashtra, Prithviraj Chavan of stifling progressive thought in the state. A day after Dabholkar's murder, the Maharashtra Cabinet cleared the anti-black magic and superstition ordinance, however the parliament would still need to support the bill for it to become law.


----------



## Costas (Dec 3, 2013)

Ημερομηνία: 02.12.2013 | 22:46
Αντάρτες απήγαγαν 12 μοναχές από την Αγία Θέκλα στη Συρία
Δεν γνωρίζουμε ακόμη τα κίνητρα των ανταρτών, λέει ο πρεσβευτής της Αγίας Έδρας στη Συρία
Newsroom Κ/ ΑΜΠΕ (Καθημερινή)

Δώδεκα ελληνορθόδοξες μοναχές απήχθησαν από τη μονή όπου διέμεναν, στο ιστορικό κέντρο της χριστιανικής πόλης Μααλούλα, μετά την κατάληψή της, τη νύχτα της Κυριακής προς την Δευτέρα, από Σύρους αντάρτες, μετέδωσε το Ραδιόφωνο του Βατικανού.

Ο νούντσιος (σ.σ. πρεσβευτής) της Αγίας Έδρας στη Συρία, Μάριο Ζενάρι, δήλωσε ότι πρόκειται για "δώδεκα αδελφές από τη Συρία και το Λίβανο". "Φαίνεται ότι οι τζιχαντιστές αντάρτες τις οδήγησαν στα βόρεια, προς το Γιάμπρουντ. Δεν γνωρίζουμε ακόμη τα κίνητρα των ανταρτών: εάν πρόκειται για απαγωγή ή για να έχουν τον έλεγχο του μοναστηριού ώστε να δρουν ελεύθερα στη Μααλούλα", πρόσθεσε ο Ζενάρι.

Το καθολικό πρακτορείο ειδήσεων AsiaNews που ειδικεύεται σε θρησκευτικά θέματα, μετέδωσε ότι το Ελληνορθόδοξο Πατριαρχείο Αντιοχείας επιβεβαίωσε την είδηση.

Σύμφωνα με το συριακό κρατικό πρακτορείο ειδήσεων Sana οι αντάρτες, μεταξύ των οποίων και Τζιχαντιστές της οργάνωσης Αλ Νόσρα, μπήκαν στην ελληνορθόδοξη μονή της Αγίας Θέκλας (Μαρ Τάκλα) που βρίσκεται στο κέντρο της πόλης και μέχρι σήμερα ελεγχόταν από τον στρατό.

Στη μονή ζούσαν 40 αδελφές και πολλά ορφανά παιδιά. Οι αντάρτες εισέβαλαν στην πόλη στις 9 Σεπτεμβρίου. Τρεις ημέρες αργότερα ο στρατός μπήκε στη Μααλούλα για να τους καταδιώξει και έκτοτε σημειώνονται σχεδόν καθημερινά συγκρούσεις και ανταλλαγές πυρών. Η Μααλούλα, σε απόσταση 55 χιλιομέτρων βορείως της Δαμασκού, έχει πολλές εκκλησίες και μοναστήρια. Οι περισσότεροι από τους κατοίκους της είναι ελληνορθόδοξοι χριστιανοί και μιλούν αραμαϊκά, τη γλώσσα που μιλούσε ο Χριστός.


----------



## Costas (Jan 15, 2014)

Βρετανία: Για πρώτη φορά άσυλο σε άθεο (tvxs) [Αφγανό]
Από τη μία καλά κάνανε, από την άλλη προβλέπω βιομηχανία αθέων...


----------



## Costas (Jan 19, 2014)

*Ο «Παστίτσιος» και η δημοκρατία*
του Στρατή Μπουρνάζου (Ενθέματα)

Στην αρχή, όταν πρωτοεμφανίστηκε στο facebook η σελίδα του «Γέροντος Παστίτσιου» είχε πλάκα. Μετά, όσο γέμιζε με κείμενα που διακωμωδούσαν τον σκοταδισμό και το εμπόριο θρησκευτικής πίστης, είχε πολύ πλάκα. Εξακολούθησε να έχει πλάκα, αν και κάπως ανησυχητική, όταν η Ελεύθερη Ώρα, σε πλήρη σύγχυση, έκανε πρωτοσέλιδο ένα από τα «θαύματα» του «Παστίτσιου»! Μετά όμως, όταν ο δημιουργός του «Παστίτσιου» συνελήφθη και παραπέμφθηκε σε δίκη, σταμάτησε να έχει πλάκα. Την περασμένη Πέμπτη, όταν το Πλημμελειοδικείο τον καταδίκασε σε δέκα μήνες με αναστολή (για εξύβριση θρησκεύματος κατ’ εξακολούθηση) το πράγμα έγινε απογοητευτικό, εξοργιστικό και τρομακτικό μαζί.

Το πιο βασικό, για μένα, είναι ότι η καταδίκη πλήττει, στην καρδιά του, το δικαίωμα της ελευθερίας της έκφρασης: η συγκεκριμένη σελίδα δεν περιείχε ούτε απειλές ούτε προτροπές για βιαιοπραγίες ούτε τίποτα παρόμοιο. Πρόκειται για μια καθαρή περίπτωση ποινικοποίησης του λόγου — και ως τέτοια πρέπει να αντιμετωπιστεί, ως πρώτης τάξης ζήτημα που απειλεί τη δημοκρατία και την ελευθερία μας.

Από κει και πέρα, πολλά είναι αυτά που πρέπει να θυμηθούμε. Ότι η υπόθεση ξεκίνησε από ερώτηση του υπαρχηγού της Χρυσής Αυγής Χρήστου Παππά, στην οποία έσπευσαν να ανταποκριθούν οι διωκτικές αρχές. Ότι ο καταδικασθείς δεν μοίραζε φυλλάδια στην Ομόνοια, αλλά χρειάστηκε να κινητοποιηθεί ένας ολόκληρος μηχανισμός του Τμήματος Δίωξης Ηλεκτρονικού Εγκλήματος για να εντοπιστεί. Ότι (εκτός του ότι η σελίδα του ήταν μάλλον συγκρατημένη σε σχέση με την ένδοξη βωμολοχική παράδοση του ελληνισμού) δεν έκανε απλώς πλάκα, δεν έγραφε λ.χ. για «τράγους»· πρόθεσή του ήταν να διακωμωδήσει τη δεισιδαιμονία, την αγυρτεία, τα «νερά του Καματερού» και τις «αγίες Αθανασίες» του 21ου αιώνα: τα αστεία του υπηρετούσαν ένα σκοπό διαφωτιστικό.

H προχθεσινή καταδίκη πρέπει να ξεσηκώσει τη διαμαρτυρία όλων, άπιστων και πιστών. Γιατί το θέμα, εδώ, δεν είναι η πίστη, αλλά η δημοκρατία και η ελευθερία. Για να επαναλάβω τα λόγια του Σταύρου Ζουμπουλάκη, οι καταδίκες για «βλαφημία δεν υπηρετούν τον Θεό, τους πιστούς και το θρησκευτικό αίσθημα, τις αναγνωρισμένες θρησκείες, την ορθόδοξη Εκκλησία· εξυπηρετούν μόνο τους φονταμενταλιστές, τους κάθε λογής Σεραφείμ [Πειραιώς], τη Χρυσή Αυγή και τους λοιπούς εχθρούς της ελευθερίας» (από τον τόμο Ο Θεός δεν έχει ανάγκη εισαγγελέα. Εκκλησία, βλασφημία και Χρυσή Αυγή, έκδοση της Ελληνικής Ένωσης για τα Δικαιώματα του Ανθρώπου και της Νεφέλης, με οχτώ κείμενα που εκκινούν από δύο διώξεις, του «Παστίτσιου» και της παράστασης Corpus Christi· δυστυχώς, ο τόμος είναι ξανά εξαιρετικά επίκαιρος).


----------



## daeman (Jan 19, 2014)

...
*ΕΕΔΑ: **Μεσαίωνας η καταδίκη του «Παστίτσιου» *(Έθνος, 17-1-2014)

Για «θεσμική και ιδεολογική οπισθοδρόμηση που δεν φαίνεται να έχει τέλος» κάνει λόγο η η Ελληνική Ένωση για τα Δικαιώματα του Ανθρώπου, με αφορμή την πρωτόδικη καταδίκη του δημιουργού της σελίδας κοινωνικής δικτύωσης «Γέρων Παστίτσιος».

Ο αρχαιότερος μη κυβερνητικός φορέας για την προστασία των ανθρωπίνων δικαιωμάτων στην Ελλάδα, που «επέζησε» της απαγόρευσης λειτουργίας της από τον Ιωάννη Μεταξά και την χούντα των συνταγματαρχών, τονίζει ότι «ενώ τα στελέχη της Χρυσής Αυγής οδεύουν με βαρύτατες κατηγορίες στη φυλακή, οι κινητοποιήσεις και οι συμμαχίες της ήδη πιάνουν τόπο καθώς οι ιδεολογικές της επιλογές έχουν διαχυθεί σε θεσμούς που υποτίθεται ότι υπάρχουν για να προστατεύουν τα ανθρώπινα δικαιώματα».
[...]*

Ελληνική Ένωση για τα Δικαιώματα του Ανθρώπου

ΔΕΛΤΙΟ ΤΥΠΟΥ

*Το διοικητικό συμβούλιο της Ελληνικής Ένωσης για τα Δικαιώματα του Ανθρώπου, με αφορμή την πρωτόδικη καταδίκη του δημιουργού της σελίδας κοινωνικής δικτύωσης «Γέρων Παστίτσιος» εξέδωσε την ακόλουθη ανακοίνωση στις 16 Ιανουαρίου 2014:
*

**Στο μεσαίωνα ολοταχώς*

Παρά τη χαμηλή της θέση στις επικοινωνιακές προτεραιότητες της συγκυρίας, η σημερινή καταδίκη του δημιουργού της σελίδας κοινωνικής δικτύωσης "Γέρων Παστίτσιος" *αποκτά εμβληματικό εκτόπισμα*. *Η πρώτη, μετά από δεκαετίες, αναβίωση της διάταξης που ποινικοποιεί την "καθύβριση θρησκεύματος"* εγγράφεται στην πρόσφατη σειρά φαινομένων παλινόρθωσης των πιο σκοτεινών σελίδων της ιστορίας των δικαιωμάτων στην Ελλάδα. Ενώ τα στελέχη της Χρυσής Αυγής οδεύουν με βαρύτατες κατηγορίες στη φυλακή, οι κινητοποιήσεις και οι συμμαχίες της ήδη πιάνουν τόπο καθώς οι ιδεολογικές της επιλογές έχουν διαχυθεί σε θεσμούς που υποτίθεται ότι υπάρχουν για να προστατεύουν τα ανθρώπινα δικαιώματα. Θυμίζουμε πως η αστυνομική κινητοποίηση που οδήγησε στη σύλληψη του δημιουργού της σελίδας κοινωνικής δικτύωσης ξεκίνησε από επερώτηση του προφυλακισθέντα ως υπαρχηγού της εγκληματικής οργάνωσης το Σεπτέμβριο 2013.

Έχοντας αγωνιστεί σε ανύποπτο χρόνο για την ελευθερία του λόγου και της τέχνης καθώς και για τον απεγκλωβισμό του κράτους και του δικαίου από το βραχνά της θεοκρατίας, η Ελληνική Ένωση για τα Δικαιώματα του Ανθρώπου διακατέχεται όχι πια από απλή ανησυχία, αλλά δυστυχώς από *βεβαιότητα για μια θεσμική και ιδεολογική οπισθοδρόμηση που δεν φαίνεται να έχει τέλος.
*
Ας αναλογιστούν τις συνέπειες της αδράνειάς τους όσοι νόμιζαν πως οι παρωχημένοι νόμοι δεν χρειάζεται να καταργηθούν αφού δήθεν έχουν απενεργοποιηθεί στην πράξη. Ας αναλογιστούν τις συνέπειες της αφέλειάς τους όσοι εμπιστεύονται στη διακριτική εξουσία της ελληνικής δικαιοσύνης, ως έχει, αποκλειστικές αρμοδιότητες για την ανάταξη της πολιτείας και την προκοπή της κοινωνίας.

*Η σημερινή απόφαση δείχνει ότι η ελευθερία του λόγου, θεμελιώδης πυλώνας της κοινωνικής συμβίωσης σε ένα δημοκρατικό κράτος δικαίου, τελεί υπό αμφισβήτηση όχι μόνο από τους καταστατικούς εχθρούς της δημοκρατίας αλλά από τους πολιτειακά εντεταλμένους προστάτες της.*


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jan 20, 2014)

Εάν δεν ποστάρισα την υπόθεση Παστίτσιου σε αυτό το νήμα ήταν επειδή δεν θεωρώ ότι εμπλέκεται θρησκευτική μισαλλοδοξία, αλλά εθνικιστικό μένος και ενδεχομένως και προσωπικά ζητήματα που δεν γνωρίζουμε. Αλλιώς δεν εξηγείται γιατί τα έβαλαν ειδικά με αυτόν - που δεν βλασφήμησε καν, όπως έχω ξαναεπισημάνει - και πώς κατάφεραν να παραβιαστούν οι νόμοι και να μπουν στο σπίτι του (το αδίκημα για το οποίο κατηγορήθηκε δεν δικαιολογούσε άρση της διαδικτυακής ανωνυμίας του). 

Θρησκευτική μισαλλοδοξία ήταν π.χ. τα επεισόδια έξω από το Χυτήριο πέρυσι (εν μέρει και πάλι, γιατί καλό είναι να θυμόμαστε ότι οι χρυσαυγίτες ήταν που συνδαύλισαν τους θρησκευτικά φανατικούς και που άσκησαν σωματική βία, οι θρήσκοι ήταν μαινόμενοι αλλά στα λόγια μόνο).


----------



## Costas (Jan 20, 2014)

Εγώ πάλι επιμένω ότι είναι θέμα θρησκευτικής μισαλλοδοξίας, και αντί άλλης επιχειρηματολογίας παραθέτω αποσπάσματα από το άρθρο του Δ. Χριστόπουλου που κατέθεσε σαν μάρτυρας υπεράσπισης (tvxs):

Η έδρα δηλαδή έδειχνε εμφατικά πεπεισμένη ότι σε ό,τι αφορά τα θρησκευτικά πιστεύω υπάρχει ένα γενικευμένο δικαίωμα μη προσβολής το οποίο προστατεύεται από το συγκεκριμένο άρθρο.....

...δεν χρειάζεται ένας-δύο ή δέκα πιστοί να προσφύγουν στη Δικαιοσύνη....αρκεί ότι ένας εισαγγελέας θεώρησε ότι οι συγκεκριμένες αναρτήσεις συνιστούν "κακόβουλη καθύβριση" και ξεκίνησε την ποινική δίωξη....

Το μήνυμα της απόφασης... είναι: "όταν μιλάτε για τα θεία με τρόπο που δεν μας αρέσει θα τιμωρείστε....

Δεν θέτει θέμα εθνικιστικού μένους, που δεν ξέρω γιατί το λες. Δεν υπήρξε θέμα "έθνους". Όσο για τα προσωπικά ζητήματα που αναφέρεις, δεν έχω ιδέα.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jan 21, 2014)

Έχεις δίκιο, λάθος διατύπωση εκ μέρους μου.

Είχα κατά νου τη φάρσα με το ψεύτικο θαύμα του Παΐσιου, που αναδημοσιεύτηκε σε πολλά μπλογκ, αρκετά από τα οποία ήταν ακροδεξιά. Όταν αποκαλύφθηκε ότι τους την είχαν στήσει και είχαν γίνει ρεζίλι, τα πήραν αγρίως στο κρανίο με τον δημιουργό της φάρσας. Νομίζω ότι έτσι ξεκίνησε μια προσωπική πλέον "βεντέτα", ούτως ειπείν, και ότι κινήθηκαν νήματα προκειμένου να γίνει η συγκεκριμένη σύλληψη. Νομίζω επίσης ότι αυτοί που κίνησαν τα νήματα πρέπει να ήταν ακροδεξιοί εθνικιστές εκτός από θρησκόληπτοι, και ότι ορισμένοι από τους εμπλεκόμενους μπορεί να μην ήταν καν θρησκόληπτοι. 

Διαφορετικά δεν βλέπω γιατί να στοχοποιηθεί ειδικά ο Λοΐζος. Εμένα μου φαίνεται προφανές ότι στοχοποιήθηκε, από τη στιγμή που δεν είναι ούτε ο μόνος βλάσφημος στο διαδίκτυο, ούτε καν ο πλέον βλάσφημος - για την ακρίβεια, όπως έχω ξαναπεί, δεν είναι καν βλάσφημος. 

Κακώς ίσως μίλησα για εθνικισμό, δεν ήταν βέβαια καθαρός εθνικισμός, αλλά νομίζω ότι ήταν η παρωπιδική εθνικιστική νοοτροπία των διωκτών του Λοΐζου που τους έκανε να τον στοχοποιήσουν, επειδή ο εθνικισμός πάει χέρι-χέρι με το θρησκευτικό φανατισμό στη χώρα μας λόγω ταύτισης ελληνισμού-ορθοδοξίας και φυσικά δεν ανέχονταν να τους ποδοπατούν την "εθνική ταυτότητα". Δεν ξέρω αν εξηγούμαι καλά, και φυσικά μπορεί να έχω λάθος, αλλά έτσι μου φαίνεται πως έχουν τα πράγματα.

Φυσικά έχεις δίκιο ως προς το ότι τελικά στην καταδίκη του έπαιξε ρόλο η θρησκευτική μισαλλοδοξία.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Feb 13, 2014)

Εκτελέστηκε ο Ιρανός ποιητής και ακτιβιστής Hashem Shaabani

10/02/2014
by Vasilis Thanopoulos

Τραγικό τέλος για τον Ιρανό ποιητή και ακτιβιστή Hashem Shaabani, ο οποίος στις 27 Ιανουαρίου οδηγήθηκε στην κρεμάλα, μετά την απόφαση του προέδρου της χώρας, Hassan Roubani.

Σύμφωνα με το Radio Free Europe:

«Το Δικαστήριο Ισλαμικής επανάστασης είχε καταδικάσει (τον περασμένο Ιούλιο) τον ποιητή σε θάνατο, μαζί 14 άλλους. Τους κατηγόρησαν για πόλεμο κατά του θεού.

Αναφορές οργανώσεων έδειχναν επίσης ότι ο Shaabani είχε δεχθεί βασανιστήρια κατά τη διάρκεια κράτησης του.»

Το γεγονός της εκτέλεσης καταδίκασε και η οργάνωση Human Rights Voices.

«Για αυτούς που τον γνώριζαν ο Shaabani ήταν άνθρωπος της ειρήνης και της κατανόησης και που προσπαθούσε να διευρύνει το χώρο της ατομικής ελευθερίας.»

Σε ένα από τα γράμματα που έστειλε από τη φυλακή προς την οικογένειά του, ο Shaabani έγραφε: «Προσπάθησα να υπερασπιστώ το δικαίωμα, ώστε ο κάθε άνθρωπος στον κόσμο να μπορεί να ζει ελεύθερα. Με όλες αυτές τις τραγωδίες και τη δυστυχία, δεν χρησιμοποίησα ποτέ μου κάποιο όπλο για να πολεμήσω, πέρα από την πένα μου».


----------



## Costas (Feb 24, 2014)

Costas said:


> Βρετανία: Για πρώτη φορά άσυλο σε άθεο (tvxs) [Αφγανό]
> Από τη μία καλά κάνανε, από την άλλη προβλέπω βιομηχανία αθέων...


Νά μια είδηση από τις ΗΠΑ που κολλάει, τηρουμένων των αναλογιών, με αυτή μου την παρατήρηση:

Asylum Fraud in Chinatown: Industry of Lies (NYT)
The conversation, in December 2010, was secretly recorded by federal officials conducting a wide investigation of immigration fraud in New York’s Chinese population. The inquiry has led to the prosecution of at least 30 people — lawyers (including Mr. Wang), paralegals, interpreters and even an employee of a church, who is on trial, accused of coaching asylum applicants in basic tenets of Christianity to prop up their claims of religious persecution. All were charged with helping hundreds of Chinese immigrants apply for asylum using false tales of persecution.


----------



## Costas (Mar 5, 2014)

Islamists demand levy from Christians in Syrian city
(Reuters)
The Islamic State in Iraq and the Levant (ISIL), mainly composed of foreign fighters, is widely considered the most radical of the groups fighting President Bashar al-Assad, and is also engaged in a violent struggle with rival Islamist rebels.

Its directive to Christians in the eastern city of Raqqa is the latest evidence of the group's ambition to establish a state in Syria founded on radical Islamist principles, a prospect that concerns Western and Arab backers of other rebel groups fighting Assad.

ISIL said it would ensure Christians' safety in exchange for the levy and their adherence to restrictions on their faith, citing the Islamic legal precept of 'dhimma'.

It said Christians must not make renovations to churches or other religious buildings, display religious insignia outside of churches, ring church bells or pray in public.

It demanded every Christian man pay a tax of up to 17 grams of gold, a levy that was common in Muslim states centuries ago.

The directive also bans Christians from owning weapons and from selling pork or wine to Muslims or drinking wine in public.

The concept of dhimma, governing non-Muslims living under Islamic rule, dates back to the early Islamic era in the seventh century, but was largely abolished during the Ottoman reforms of the mid-19th century.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Mar 28, 2014)

Πακιστάν: Σε θάνατο δια απαγχονισμού καταδικάστηκε Χριστιανός 
Για προσβολή του Μωάμεθ 

Δικαστήριο της Λαχόρης στο Πακιστάν έκρινε ένοχο τον Σαουάν Μασίχ για προσβολή του Μωάμεθ και τον καταδίκασε σε θάνατο δια απαγχονισμό. Τουλάχιστον 16 άνθρωποι έχουν καταδικαστεί σε θάνατο στο Πακιστάν με την κατηγορία της βλασφημίας ενώ άλλοι 20 εκτίουν ποινές ισόβιας κάθειρξης για τον ίδιο λόγο. Ως τώρα πάντως δεν έχει εκτελεστεί κάποιος για το αδίκημα της βλασφημίας. Όταν έγινε γνωστή η συγκεκριμένη υπόθεση, πριν από περίπου ένα χρόνο, προκλήθηκαν ταραχές στις οποίες μουσουλμάνοι διαδηλωτές πυρπόλησαν περισσότερα από 100 σπίτια χριστιανών στη Λαχόρη. Το Κέντρο Έρευνας και Μελετών Ασφαλείας του Ισλαμαμπάντ τονίζει ότι από το 1990 τουλάχιστον 52 άνθρωποι που κατηγορήθηκαν για βλασφημία λιντσαρίστηκαν από αγριεμένα πλήθη, πριν φθάσουν καν στο δικαστήριο. Ακτιβιστές που επιδιώκουν την αλλαγή του νόμου περί βλασφημίας σημειώνουν ότι στόχοι των καταγγελιών γίνονται συχνά άτομα μειονοτήτων για να τους αρπάξουν την περιουσία τους. Η νομοθεσία δεν απαιτεί να παρουσιαστούν λεπτομερείς αποδείξεις στο δικαστήριο και δεν προβλέπεται τιμωρία για όσους καταγγέλλουν ψευδώς άλλα άτομα για προσβολή του Μωάμεθ. 

Πηγή: www.lifo.gr


----------



## SBE (Mar 28, 2014)

Συγγνώμη που χαλαώ τη σοβαρότητα, αλλά λέμε για τη γενική που εμφανίζεται όπου να'ναι κι εδώ έχουμε το αντίστροφο πρόβλημα:
_τον καταδίκασε σε θάνατο δια απαγχονισμό_

ΥΓ επίσης η Ισλαμαμπάντ (κυριολεκτικά Ισλαμούπολη) είναι γένους θηλυκού, δεν είναι;


----------



## nickel (Mar 28, 2014)

Typo, SBE. Δες τον τίτλο. Απλώς θα ήταν καλό να προστεθεί ένα sic.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Apr 2, 2014)

Αυτο είναι πρωταπριλιάτικο, αλλά νομίζω ταιριάζει ωραία εδώ. Να μας φτιάξει και τη διάθεση.

Atheist Suicide Bomber Kills Eighteen Agnostics

Η πρώτη μου σκέψη ήταν "και πού ήξεραν ότι είναι αγνωστικιστές, τους ρώτησαν;" Μετά πήρα στροφές. :)


----------



## Palavra (Apr 4, 2014)

Άσε μας, ρε Άρη, που θα κάνεις και δημοψήφισμα αν θα έχει ο άλλος χώρο λατρείας ή όχι: Αρ.Σπηλιωτόπουλος: Ζητά δημοψήφισμα για το τζαμί στην Αθήνα


----------



## SBE (Apr 4, 2014)

Μπορεί να το κοροϊδεύεις, Παλ, αλλά οι Ελβετοί δεν έκαναν δημοψήφισμα για τους μιναρέδες; Ε, έτσι λειτουργεί η άμεση δημοκρατία. Δεν απαγορεύεις στον άλλον το δικαίωμα να λατρεύει το θεό του, αλλά μπορείς να έχεις άποψη για το αν θες να φτιάξουν χώρο λατρείας δίπλα σου. 

Και δεν ξέρω τι με κυνηγάει αλλά στην Ελλάδα ποτέ δεν βρίσκω την ησυχία μου με τις θρησκείες :curse: Μια τετραετία ανάμεσα σε τζαμί και εκκλησία στην Ξάνθη, καμπάνες από τη μια και κασέτες με τον μουεζίνη στο μεγάφωνο από την άλλη, και στας ωραίας Αθήνας έχουμε στο δίπλα κτίριο "χριστιανούς" από αυτούς που μαζεύονται κάθε Σ/Κ και τραγουδάνε αγγλόφωνη θρησκοπόπ και όλοι μαζί κραυγάζουν "praise the Lord" από τα άγρια χαράματα και την πρώτη φορά που τους άκουσα μισοκοιμισμένη νόμιζα ότι κάποιος είχε αφήσει ραδιόφωνο ανοιχτό στον Σιρόπι FM. mg: Με ρωτάνε αν θέλω να τους ακούω όλη μέρα; Και ναι, ΕΙΝΑΙ όλη μέρα το σώου η λειτουργία. 
Και άντε, να πω ότι στην Ξάνθη οι ναοί ήταν εκεί πριν μετακομίσω στη γειτονιά, στην Αθήνα άνοιξε μετά. Ποιός τους έδωσε άδεια; Κι αυτός που έδωσε την άδεια σκέφτηκε καθόλου το πηγαινέλα 100-200 ανθρώπων σε στενό δρομάκι με δύσκολη πρόσβαση, χωρίς χώρους στάθμευσης;

Και παρεμπιπτόντως, και στο Λονδίνο άνοιξε απέναντί μας σ'ένα υπόγειο ένα τζαμί- πολιτιστικό κέντρο, κι οι θρησκευόμενοι γράφουν τα απαγορευτικά στα παλιά τους τα παπούτσια και παρκάρουν μέχρι και πάνω στα δέντρα μας. Και τώρα εξ αιτίας τους ο δήμος θέλει να απαγορεύσει το πάρκιγκ όλο το 24ωρο σε όλη την περιοχή, να μην μπορεί να με επισκεφτεί κανένας άνθρωπος με ιχ. Κι όλα αυτά ενώ έχουμε στα πέντε λεπτά με τα πόδια τζαμί μεγέθους οικοδομικού τετραγώνου με τριώροφο υπόγειο πάρκιγκ και παιδική χαρά και μεγάλους κήπους γύρω γύρω και ωραία βιτρώ, και λουξ αρχιτεκτονική κι άλλα πολλά. Αλλά όχι, δεν πάνε εκεί, θέλουν να πηγαίνουν στο υπόγειο κάτω από το φαστφουντάδικο, που δεν ξέρω τι πυρασφάλεια έχει, αλλά αυτό είναι δικό τους πρόβλημα άμα τσαλαπατηθούν καμιά μέρα. Έγραψα στο δήμο που μας ζήτησε γνώμες ότι αντί να τρέχουν τώρα να τα μπαλώσουν με απαγορευτικά έπρεπε να το είχαν σκεφτεί από πριν, που δώσανε τις άδειες και για το τζαμί και για τα φαστφουντάδικα. Και φυσικά σιγά μην τον νοιάζει το δήμο, απλά θέλουν να φτιάξουν κατοικίες για ΑΜΕΑ δίπλα και τώρα που έριξαν τα πρώτα θεμέλια κατάλαβαν ότι θα δυσκολεύονται οι ανάπηροι στην πρόσβαση με τόσα ιχ στο δρόμο. :angry:


----------



## Palavra (Apr 4, 2014)

SBE said:


> Mπορέι να το κοροιδέυεις, Παλ, αλλά οι Ελβετοί δεν έκαναν δημοψήφισμα για τους μιναρέδες;


Οι Ελβετοί αποφάσισαν ότι δεν θα εγείρονται στο εξής μιναρέδες (υπάρχουν ήδη 4), όχι ότι δεν θα εγείρονται τζαμιά. Κατά τα λοιπά, λέγαμε και κάπου αλλού, αυτά τα αμεσοδημοκρατικά δεν εξασφαλίζουν τις μειονότητες.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 4, 2014)

Και το σχέδιο του αθηναϊκού τζαμιού έχω την εντύπωση ότι δεν προβλέπει μιναρέ.


----------



## SBE (Apr 4, 2014)

Ελπίζω τουλάχιστον να προβλέπει πάρκιγκ.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Apr 4, 2014)

Palavra said:


> αυτά τα αμεσοδημοκρατικά δεν εξασφαλίζουν τις μειονότητες.


Έτσι.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 4, 2014)

SBE said:


> Ελπίζω τουλάχιστον να προβλέπει πάρκιγκ.


Χώρος υπάρχει άφθονος.


----------



## Palavra (Apr 4, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> Και το σχέδιο του αθηναϊκού τζαμιού έχω την εντύπωση ότι δεν προβλέπει μιναρέ.


Φυσικά και όχι, τι θες, να αλλοιωθεί το προφίλ της πρωτευούσης; Τι είμεθα, τίποτις τριτοκοσμικοί; :twit:


----------



## dharvatis (Apr 4, 2014)

Palavra said:


> Φυσικά και όχι, τι θες, να αλλοιωθεί το προφίλ της πρωτευούσης; Τι είμεθα, τίποτις τριτοκοσμικοί; :twit:


LOL στην εορτάζουσα! :-D :-D


----------



## bernardina (Apr 4, 2014)

Ο κ. Α. Σπηλιωτόπουλος, ως βουλευτής της Ν.Δ., έχει ψηφίσει τον νόμο για την κατασκευή του τζαμιού στην Αθήνα και μάλιστα στη συγκεκριμένη τοποθεσία που αυτό θα γίνει. Το 2009 ανέλαβε υπουργός Εθνικής Παιδείας και Θρησκευμάτων. Είχε δηλαδή και τη δυνατότητα και την ευθύνη να διατυπώσει τη διαφωνία του και να αλλάξει τον νόμο για το τζαμί. Δεν το έπραξε. Είχε επίσης τη δυνατότητα να παρέμβει στο θέμα των άτυπων χώρων προσευχής των μουσουλμάνων μεταναστών. Δεν το έπραξε. Αφησε τα πράγματα ως είχαν και τα προβλήματα πολλαπλασιάστηκαν.

Απόσπασμα από επιστολή του Γ. Καλαντζή (ΓΓ θρησκευμάτων) που δημοσίευσε αρθρογράφος της Καθημερινής. Επειδή δεν μπορώ να δώσω λινκ, αν θέλετε να σας κοπιπαστώσω και την υπόλοιπη επιστολή που έχει το ενδιαφέρον της.

Για να μην κρυβόμαστε πίσω από τα δάχτυλά μας, μεγάλα παιδιά, και να ξέρουμε πάντα σε ποιον κλείνει ματάκι ο καθείς.


----------



## SBE (Apr 4, 2014)

Μπέρνι, το να μην αλλάζει ένας πολιτικός το τροπάριο ανάλογα με τη θέση που βρίσκεται κάθε φορά θα ήταν φαινόμενο. 
Δόκτορα, χώρο βλέπω, πάρκιγκ δεν βλέπω. Εκτός αν η πολεοδομία θέλει να παρκάρουν οι πιστοί στα χωράφια. 
Παλ, αφού σ'αρέσουν τόσο πολύ οι μιναρέδες, να σου ζωγραφίσω μερικούς στα παράθυρα σου να τους βλέπεις όποτε κοιτάς έξω. Οι καλλιτεχνικές υπηρεσίες μου προσφέρονται δωρεάν και είναι υψηλής ποιότητας. Διατίθενται όλα τα στυλ μιναρέδων, από κλασσικοί μέχρι φουτουριστικοί, σε πανδαισία χρωμάτων και επίχρυση ημισέλινο. Έξτρα μπόνους ατέρμονο λουπ mp3 με το κάλεσμα του μουεζίνη σε κακής ποιότητας μεγάφωνο, με όλα τα χρατς-χρουτς. Σούπερ έξτρα μπόνους για μεγάλες παραγγελίες, χριστιανοπόπ παράσταση με εφφέ μανιώδεις κωδωνοκρουσίες, σαν εκείνη την ταινία με τον Καζάκο να πυροβολεί το καμπαναριό, ξέρεις ποιά λέω ντε... 
Άντε, θα σου φτιάξω και το συντριβάνι της λίμνης της Γενεύης στο βάθος, προσφορά του καταστήματος, να νομίζεις ότι βρίσκεσαι Ελβετία


----------



## Palavra (Apr 4, 2014)

bernardina said:


> Ο κ. Α. Σπηλιωτόπουλος, ως βουλευτής της Ν.Δ., έχει ψηφίσει τον νόμο για την κατασκευή του τζαμιού στην Αθήνα και μάλιστα στη συγκεκριμένη τοποθεσία που αυτό θα γίνει. Το 2009 ανέλαβε υπουργός Εθνικής Παιδείας και Θρησκευμάτων. Είχε δηλαδή και τη δυνατότητα και την ευθύνη να διατυπώσει τη διαφωνία του και να αλλάξει τον νόμο για το τζαμί. Δεν το έπραξε. Είχε επίσης τη δυνατότητα να παρέμβει στο θέμα των άτυπων χώρων προσευχής των μουσουλμάνων μεταναστών. Δεν το έπραξε. Αφησε τα πράγματα ως είχαν και τα προβλήματα πολλαπλασιάστηκαν.


Έσπευσε και ο Νικήτας ο οικονόμος να μαζέψει ψήφους από τους «δεν είμαι ναζί αλλά...» ψηφοφόρους του Δήμου Αθηναίων: Υποψήφιοι δήμαρχοι αλλάζουν στάση για το τζαμί.


----------



## AoratiMelani (May 17, 2014)

Σουδάν: Έγκυος καταδικάστηκε σε θάνατο επειδή αλλαξοπίστησε 

Δικαστήριο στο Χαρτούμ καταδίκασε σε θάνατο δια απαγχονισμού 27χρονη έγκυο με την κατηγορίας της αποστασίας, επειδή άφησε το Ισλάμ και ασπάστηκε τον Χριστιανισμό. Της επέβαλλε επίσης τιμωρία με 100 μαστιγώματα επειδή καταδικάστηκε και για μοιχεία, καθώς ο άντρας που παντρεύτηκε είναι Χριστιανός. Βάσει του Ισλαμικού νόμου (σαρία) μια μουσουλμάνα δεν μπορεί να παντρευτεί άνδρα άλλης θρησκείας. «Σας δώσαμε τρεις ημέρες περιθώριο για να απαρνηθείτε τα θρησκεία σας, αλλά επιμείνατε να μην επιστρέψετε στο ισλάμ. Σας καταδικάζω στην ποινή του θανάτου δι' απαγχονισμού», είπε ο δικαστής απευθυνόμενος στη Μαριάμ Γιαχία Ιμπραήμ Ίσαγκ με το επώνυμο του πατέρα της που είναι μουσουλμάνος. Η ίδια όμως υποστήριξε ότι πάντα ήταν Χριστιανή και δεν άλλαξε πίστη. Σύμφωνα και με τη Διεθνή Αμνηστία η Μαριάμ ανατράφηκε ως χριστιανή ορθόδοξη, θρησκεία της μητέρας της, διότι ο μουσουλμάνος πατέρας της ήταν απών όταν μεγάλωνε. Η νεαρή γυναίκα, έγκυος 8 μηνών, κρατείται στη φυλακή μαζί με τον 20 μηνών γιο της, σύμφωνα με τη Διεθνή Αμνηστία, η οποία ζητεί την άμεση απελευθέρωσή της. Έξω από το δικαστήριο υπήρχαν συγκεντρωμένο πλήθος 50 ατόμων το οποίο υποστήριζε το δικαίωμα της Μαριάμ να πιστεύει σε άλλη θρησκεία, όπως είναι άλλωστε κατοχυρωμένο και στο προσωρινό Σύνταγμα της χώρας. Εκπρόσωποι ξένων πρεσβειών εξέφρασαν την "έντονη ανησυχία" τους για την τύχη της 27χρονης. Οι πρέσβεις των ΗΠΑ, Καναδά, Βρετανίας και Ολλανδίας είπαν σε κοινή τους ανακοίνωση:«Ζητάμε από την κυβέρνηση του Σουδάν να σεβαστεί το δικαίωμα της ανεξιθρησκίας, κυρίως το δικαίωμα να αλλάζει κανείς θρησκεία και πίστη». Υπήρχαν όμως την ίδια στιγμή και κάποιοι ισλαμιστές έξω από το δικαστήριο οι οποίοι φώναζαν "Αλλάχ Ακμπάρ", που σημαίνει "Ο Θεός είναι μεγάλος". 

Πηγή: www.lifo.gr


----------



## Costas (May 30, 2014)

...και γέννησε με αλυσίδες στα πόδια, σύμφωνα με τον άντρα της:
(The Telegraph)
 Daniel Wani, the husband of the Sudanese woman sentenced to hang for apostasy, has spoken for the first time of his delight at seeing his baby daughter – and his anger at the authorities' insistence on keeping Meriam Ibrahim in chains.

Mr Wani, 27, told The Telegraph that his wife gave birth on Tuesday with her legs shackled.

"They kept a chain on her legs," he said. "She is very unhappy about that."

Immediately after the birth, Mr Wani was refused permission to see his wife. But finally, on Wednesday, the authorities relented and let him and his lawyer enter the jail, and removed the chains from Ms Ibrahim's legs.

"It was very wonderful to see my baby daughter – I am so happy," he said. 

"The baby is very beautiful."

Ms Ibrahim named their daughter Maya – when asked why, Mr Wani said: "Her mother chose the name."

He added: "She is OK. She does not look too bad."

Ms Ibrahim was sentenced to death earlier this month for refusing to renounce her Christian faith. Despite being heavily pregnant, she was been kept shackled in her cell in a Khartoum prison, and was not allowed to leave the prison to give birth in a hospital.

When will he next see his newborn daughter?

"I will try tomorrow," he said. "But they probably won't let me in as I can only go twice a week. They make it very hard for you."

The 27-year-old has been in prison since February, when she was charged with apostasy – or the abandoning of Islam. She told the court that she had been raised a Christian and was never a Muslim in the first place, because her Muslim father left the family when she was a child.

It has been reported that Ms Ibrahim was taken to the authorities by her own brother – but Mr Wani said: "I don't know, and I don't want to comment on that."

He explained how they first met through his sister. Mr Wani, a biochemist, has muscular dystrophy, which confines him to a wheelchair. He has US citizenship and lives for part of the year in New Hampshire, but the couple were married in 2011 and had a son, Martin, who is now aged 20 months.

Martin is also in prison with his mother.

"Martin is fine actually," said Mr Wani. "I don't think he really knows what is going on but he is happy. A woman is helping take care of him."

Mr Wani added: "When the court sentenced Meriam to death, they also sentenced us both for adultery because they did not recognise our Christian wedding.

"They say my children are not mine, because our marriage is not valid. It doesn't make sense."

Mr Wani and his lawyers have appealed against both their convictions, and are waiting to hear the outcome. If that appeal fails, they will take the case to Sudan's High Court.

The judge ruled that Ms Ibrahim would not be executed for two years after the birth of the baby – but they are desperately hoping that the verdict can be overruled before long.

"She is not going to renounce her religion, though," he said. "She told me that."

And Mr Wani said that they told her that the world is talking about her plight.

"We let her know," he said. "She really appreciates that and is thanking people. She wants people to support her and pressure the government to reverse the sentence.

He added: "I really hope they do."


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jun 6, 2014)

Μισαλλοδοξία δεν το λες, αλλά έχουμε κάπου να βάζουμε ειδήσεις όπως αυτή; Ούτε καν ξέρω πώς να την χαρακτηρίσω.

Council of Islamic Ideology declares women’s existence anti-Islamic



Spoiler






> Islamabad - Sharia Correspondent: The Council of Islamic Ideology (CII) concluded their 192nd meeting on Thursday with the ruling that women are un-Islamic and that their mere existence contradicted Sharia and the will of Allah. As the meeting concluded CII Chairman Maulana Muhammad Khan Shirani noted that women by existing defied the laws of nature, and to protect Islam and the Sharia women should be forced to stop existing as soon as possible. The announcement comes a couple of days after CII’s 191st meeting where they dubbed laws related to minimum marriage age to be un-Islamic.
> 
> After declaring women to be un-Islamic, Shirani explained that there were actually two kinds of women – haraam and makrooh. “We can divide all women in the world into two distinct categories: those who are haraam and those who are makrooh. Now the difference between haraam and makrooh is that the former is categorically forbidden while the latter is really really disliked,” Shirani said.
> 
> ...






Και στα ελληνικά:

Σε ποιο «χαρούμενο γεγονός της ζωής τους», οδηγούνται αλυσοδεμένα τα κορίτσια με τις μπούργκες;...

Αναρωτιέμαι όμως στο ελληνικό άρθρο τι σχέση έχει η φωτογραφία (δεν υπάρχει στο αγγλικό, ούτε υπάρχει καμία σχετική αναφορά, ούτε άλλη αναφορά σε πηγή) και αν όντως δείχνει αυτό που λένε ότι δείχνει. Μπας και είναι μούφα;


----------



## bernardina (Jun 6, 2014)

AoratiMelani said:


> Μισαλλοδοξία δεν το λες, αλλά έχουμε κάπου να βάζουμε ειδήσεις όπως αυτή; Ούτε καν ξέρω πώς να την χαρακτηρίσω.
> 
> Council of Islamic Ideology declares women’s existence anti-Islamic
> 
> ...



Το διαδίκτυο είναι γεμάτο με αναπαραγωγές της είδησης στα ελληνικά και τα αγγλικά (και όχι μόνο, υποψιάζομαι).

Εδώ φαίνεται να λέει κάτι διαφορετικό:

One “joke” caption reads, “Muslim girls on their way to meet their husbands.”

The Shiite Muslim holiday represented here is apparently Ashura, possibly in Lebanon, as here:

Shia Muslims Practice Self-Flagellation and Walk on Fire Prior to Ashura

The caption on a similar image – of women, not little girls – reads:

Muslim Shi’ite women, chained to each other, march during a re-enactment of the battle of Kerbala during a mourning process in Saksakieh village, in southern Lebanon, on Dec. 4.

Όχι πως είναι κάτι πιο χαριτωμένο, αλλά τουλάχιστον φαίνεται να αποκαθιστά την αλήθεια.


----------



## Costas (Jun 7, 2014)

Να διευκρινίσουμε ότι, σύμφωνα με τη Wikipedia αλλά και με τον επίσημο ιστότοπο του παραπάνω Συμβουλίου, ετούτο δεν είναι καμιά αυτόκλητη μάζωξη παρανοϊκών ιδεολόγων αλλά a constitutional body that advises the legislature whether or not a certain law is repugnant to Islam, namely to the Qur'an and Sunna.

Πάντως το συγκεκριμένο δεν μπόρεσα να το βρω στον ιστότοπό τους, ο οποίος όμως είναι σε μεγάλο βαθμό στα ούρντου. "Ωραίο" είναι αυτό εδώ, όπου ισχυρίζεται ότι οι αποστάτισσες από το ισλάμ ακόμα και βασανίζονται για να αποστατήσουν, με το εξής σχόλιο: Such a situation shall, invariably, cause un-necessary complications in the Society *apart from hazards to the concerned parties*. (τα παχιά δικά μου)


----------



## Costas (Jun 7, 2014)

Πάντως πολλοί στα σχόλια γράφουν ότι πρόκειται για σάτιρα. Επάνω δε αριστερά υπάρχει ένα λόγκο που λέει "Khabaristan Today | Telling it like it almost never is." Μήπως αυτό το Khabaristan είναι κάτι σαν το Ελλαδιστάν, και οι ειδήσεις του είναι σε στιλ "Ελλαδιστάν today", με σάτιρες κλπ.;


----------



## SBE (Jun 7, 2014)

Κι εγώ που το διάβασα αναρωτηθηκα μήπως εκεί την Πρωταπριλιά τους τη γιορτάζουνε τον Ιούνιο, γιατί μου ακούγεται πολύ παράλογο.


----------



## bernardina (Jun 7, 2014)

Costas said:


> Πάντως πολλοί στα σχόλια γράφουν ότι πρόκειται για σάτιρα. Επάνω δε αριστερά υπάρχει ένα λόγκο που λέει "Khabaristan Today | Telling it like it almost never is." Μήπως αυτό το Khabaristan είναι κάτι σαν το Ελλαδιστάν, και οι ειδήσεις του είναι σε στιλ "Ελλαδιστάν today", με σάτιρες κλπ.;


Ειδικά αν σκεφτούμε ότι χαμπάρ σημαίνει είδηση.  ;)


----------



## Costas (Jan 7, 2015)

Σχετικό με άλλη χτεσινή κουβέντα, βασιλοπιτική. Σχόλια στο live stream της εφημερίδας Le Monde, μετά τους σκοτωμούς στα γραφεία του Charlie Hebdo:

Marie Claire 07/01/2015 - 13h26
Ces assassins ayant crié "Allaou Akbar !", j'attends patiemment que tous les habitants de France qui professent eux aussi qu'"Allah est grand et que Mohammed est son prophète" descendent dans la rue et crient leur horreur des crimes que l'on commet au nom de leur prophète et de la grandeur d'Allah. Leur silence commence à devenir assourdissant.

Absurde 07/01/2015 - 14h01
Aucune culpabilite collective, EVIDEMMENT. Mais de grace, que les communautes musulmanes comprennent qu'elles (et leur texte sacre) ont un immense probleme, et se l'approprient, et l'examinent avec honnetete, ce qui est la condition pour le traiter sur le fond - plutot que l'antienne fatiguee "ca, ce n'est pas l'Islam". Eh bien si, "ca" c'est une partie de l'Islam, puisque les religions sont ce que leurs fideles en font.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jan 7, 2015)

Και στο Έθνος, στα ελληνικά.



Costas said:


> ..."ca, ce n'est pas l'Islam". Eh bien si, "ca" c'est une partie de l'Islam, puisque les religions sont ce que leurs fideles en font.


Αυτό ακριβώς.

Δεν ακούμε πολλούς Τζαϊνιστές ή Μπαχάι να γαζώνουν κοσμάκη στο όνομα της θρησκείας τους. Εντάξει, τα άτομα είναι υπεύθυνα για τις πράξεις τους, αλλά τα διάφορα δόγματα δίνουν ή δεν δίνουν έδαφος για δικαιολόγηση συγκεκριμένων πράξεων.


----------



## nickel (Jan 7, 2015)

13h37. L’imam de Drancy Hassen Chalghoumi est aussi sur place. «Il faut que la République se montre ferme face aux personnes qui veulent la terreur. Les tireurs ont touché notre liberté et nos valeurs. On peut être en désaccord avec un dessin mais on répond par un dessin, pas par la violence.»

http://www.liberation.fr/societe/2015/01/07/le-siege-de-charlie-hebo-vise-par-des-tirs_1175326


----------



## nickel (Jan 7, 2015)

*Fearless disrepect*

Salman Rushdie, whose book “The Satanic Verses” prompted Iran’s Ayatollah to issue a fatwa on him in 1989, responded to Wednesday’s shooting attack at the Paris offices of French satirical magazine Charlie Hebdo. His statement:

“Religion, a mediaeval form of unreason, when combined with modern weaponry becomes a real threat to our freedoms. This religious totalitarianism has caused a deadly mutation in the heart of Islam and we see the tragic consequences in Paris today. I stand with Charlie Hebdo, as we all must, to defend the art of satire, which has always been a force for liberty and against tyranny, dishonesty and stupidity. ‘Respect for religion’ has become a code phrase meaning ‘fear of religion.’ Religions, like all other ideas, deserve criticism, satire, and, yes, our fearless disrespect.” –Salman Rushdie

http://blogs.wsj.com/speakeasy/2015/01/07/salman-rushdie-i-stand-with-charlie-hebdo-as-we-all-must/


----------



## Costas (Jan 7, 2015)

Ο Plantu, γελοιογράφος της εφημερίδας Le Monde, δήλωσε στο δελτίο των 8, μέσα στο στούντιο: "C'est un nouveau onze septembre pour la pensée libre".


----------



## Earion (Jan 7, 2015)

Ένα δάκρυ για τον ογδοντάχρονο έφηβο εικονοκλάστη, τον αθεράπευτα αναιδή, τον μ ε γ ά λ ο Ζωρζ Βολενσκί







*Georges David Wolinski* (28 Ιουνίου 1934—7 Ιανουαρίου 2015)


----------



## Marinos (Jan 7, 2015)

AoratiMelani said:


> Δεν ακούμε πολλούς Τζαϊνιστές ή Μπαχάι να γαζώνουν κοσμάκη στο όνομα της θρησκείας τους. Εντάξει, τα άτομα είναι υπεύθυνα για τις πράξεις τους, αλλά τα διάφορα δόγματα δίνουν ή δεν δίνουν έδαφος για δικαιολόγηση συγκεκριμένων πράξεων.



The latest flare-up began with an outbreak of sectarian rioting in 2012, in which hundreds of Rohingya were killed and dozens of their villages burned to the ground by *radical Buddhists*.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jan 8, 2015)

Ναι είδες; Γι' αυτό δεν ανέφερα Βουδιστές. Βέβαια είμαι η πρώτη που θα παραδεχτώ ότι και οι Μπαχάι και οι Τζαϊνιστές τραβάνε τα δικά τους κολλήματα, και ποιος ξέρει τι θα έκαναν αν είχαν τη διάδοση άλλων θρησκειών (ίσως βέβαια να μην είναι τυχαίο ότι δεν έχουν τέτοια διάδοση - ίσως πάλι και να είναι, μάλλον καλύτερα να μην επεκταθούμε στο παρόν νήμα σε τέτοιες αναλύσεις)



Earion said:


> Ένα δάκρυ για τον ογδοντάχρονο έφηβο εικονοκλάστη, τον αθεράπευτα αναιδή, τον μ ε γ ά λ ο Ζωρζ Βολενσκί


Ναι ρε γαμώτο.


----------



## Palavra (Jan 8, 2015)

23 Heartbreaking Cartoons From Artists Responding To The Charlie Hebdo Shooting


----------



## nickel (Jan 8, 2015)

Charb : «Je préfère mourir debout que vivre à genoux»

Ξεχώρισα αυτό το σκίτσο, αυτό το αιώνιο μήνυμα, για να ξέρουν οι σκοταδιστές ότι το δικό τους μήνυμα με τις σφαίρες δεν έχει καμιά μακροπρόθεσμη ελπίδα. Ήδη σήμερα άρχισε να συζητιέται η αυτολογοκρισία, το «μήπως το παράκαναν;». Όμως οι προσβολές στον «προφήτη» που αυτοί οι ισλαμοφασίστες έχουν στο μυαλό τους πρέπει να πολλαπλασιαστούν. Είναι κακός προφήτης, είναι ψεύτικος προφήτης, είναι προφήτης-δολοφόνος, είναι προφήτης που πρέπει να εκλείψει από κάθε πολιτισμό.


----------



## nickel (Jan 8, 2015)

*Το χιούμορ πέθανε όρθιο*

Στο ιστολόγιο του Νίκου Σαραντάκου


----------



## Costas (Jan 8, 2015)

(Le Monde)
Dans un communiqué publié ce matin, l’ensemble des organisations musulmanes de France (FGMP, RMF, UOIF, CCMTF, FFAICA, Mosquée de l’lle de la Réunion, CIMG France), réunies à la Grande Mosquée de Paris et "profondément choquées et attristées par l’assassinat de nos compatriotes journalistes et policiers" :

"invitent les citoyens musulmans de France à observer ce jour à midi une minute de silence" en hommage aux victimes de l'attentat d'hier
"appellent les imams de toutes les mosquées de France à condamner avec la plus grande fermeté la violence et le terrorisme d’où qu’ils viennent, lors du prône de la grande prière du vendredi"
"appellent les fidèles musulmans à l’issue de la prière du vendredi à observer un rassemblement digne et silencieux à la mémoire de nos compatriotes, victimes du terrorisme"
"appellent les citoyens de confession musulmane à rejoindre massivement la manifestation nationale [de dimanche] pour affirmer leur désir de vivre ensemble en paix dans le respect des valeurs de la République".

Όσον αφορά την αυτολογοκρισία, θέλω να πω ότι την καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα, όχι απλά και μόνο ως προϊόν φόβου αλλά και ως μη διάθεση να θίξω τον άλλον, ως civilité. Αυτό το κάνω και στην προσωπική μου ζωή, και στη ζωή αυτού του φόρουμ, όσο μπορώ. Ωστόσο η βία ως απάντηση στις προσβολές είναι no-no. Όπως είπε ένας εκπρόσωπος των μουσουλμάνων της Γαλλίας, "ναι, σαφώς και πήγαμε στα δικαστήρια για να απαγορευτεί το φύλλο του Charlie Hebdo, αλλά όταν χάσαμε σιωπήσαμε, υπακούσαμε στην απόφαση της γαλλικής Δικαιοσύνης". Σωστή τοποθέτηση.

Επίσης, ένας δημοσιογραφικός οργανισμός με εκατοντάδες συνεργάτες σε όλο τον κόσμο έχει ευθύνη να μην τους εκθέσει σε κίνδυνο ζωής με κάποια απόφασή του παρμένη στη (σχετική...) ασφάλεια του γραφείου της αρχισυνταξίας. Τώρα, το common sense που επικαλέστηκε ο αρθρογράφος της FT αφορά όχι την ίδια την FT ("γιατί δεν δημοσιεύουμε τα σκίτσα") αλλά ένα άλλο έντυπο (το Charlie Hebdo), άλλους ανθρώπους, οπότε καλά θα έκανε ο κύριος αυτός να εκφράσει την αλληλεγγύη του χωρίς αστερίσκους, τουλάχιστον την ημέρα του θανάτου τους. Μου θύμισε αυτούς που, όταν κάποιος σκοτώνεται στη διάρκεια ενός παράτολμου εγχειρήματος, προτού καλά-καλά δώσουν τα συλλυπητήρια αρχίζουν να κουτσομπολεύουν δημοσίως ότι "ήθελε και το 'φαγε το κεφάλι του". Ε, εξίσου uncivil το βρίσκω.


----------



## nickel (Jan 8, 2015)

Costas said:


> Όσον αφορά την αυτολογοκρισία, θέλω να πω ότι την καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα, όχι απλά και μόνο ως προϊόν φόβου αλλά και ως μη διάθεση να θίξω τον άλλον, ως civilité. Αυτό το κάνω και στην προσωπική μου ζωή, και στη ζωή αυτού του φόρουμ, όσο μπορώ...


Συμφωνώ με τις λεπτομέρειες της τοποθέτησής σου και οπωσδήποτε έχω υπόψη μου και την αυτολογοκρισία που ζητάμε σ' έναν κοινό χώρο με κοινές επιδιώξεις όπως το φόρουμ. Στη χειρότερη περίπτωση θα διαγραφεί ένα μήνυμα ή ένα μέλος που με ανοίκειο τρόπο προσβάλλει την προσωπικότητα ενός άλλου μέλους αντί να επιχειρηματολογεί και να αντεπιχειρηματολογεί. Ακόμα κι αν έρθει κάποιος φασίστας να χύσει εδώ μέσα το δηλητήριό του, στη χειρότερη περίπτωση θα τον αποκλείσουμε, όχι γιατί φοβόμαστε μήπως μας επηρεάσει, αλλά κυρίως γιατί δεν θέλουμε να χάσουμε ώρα να του εξηγήσουμε απλές αρχές του πολιτισμού μας. Αυτό είναι όλο. Και δεν μπορεί να συγκριθεί με την τρομοκρατία των ισλαμοφασιστών, που θέλουν με τα όπλα να τιμωρήσουν όσους προσβάλλουν το ιδεολόγημά τους και να περιορίσουν δικαιώματα που χύθηκε αίμα στη Δύση για να τα κερδίσουμε. Και φαίνεται πια ότι θα χυθεί κι άλλο αίμα για να τα διατηρήσουμε.


----------



## Costas (Jan 8, 2015)

Πιο κοντά σε μας:

Le grand mufti de Bosnie, pays européen où les musulmans représentent 40 % de la population, a condamné jeudi "l'attaque terroriste brutale" contre Charlie Hebdo.

"J'exprime mon entière solidarité avec le peuple et l'État français", a écrit le grand mufti Husein Kavazovic dans un message de condoléances. "Je condamne dans les termes les plus vigoureux ceux qui planifient et pratiquent la terreur et qui sèment la peur. La liberté (...) est plus forte que la peur et par conséquent indestructible", a ajouté le grand mufti exprimant l'espoir de voir les "assassins et leurs complices traduits en justice".

Οι ανακοινώσεις του Μπαχρέιν και της Σαουδικής Αραβίας ήταν αντιθέτως ναι μεν αλλά: καταδικάζουμε την τρομοκρατία αλλά καλούμε στο σεβασμό των "θεϊκών θρησκειών" (και ποιες είναι οι μη θεϊκές;)


----------



## rogne (Jan 8, 2015)

Costas said:


> Τώρα, το common sense που επικαλέστηκε ο αρθρογράφος της FT αφορά όχι την ίδια την FT ("γιατί δεν δημοσιεύουμε τα σκίτσα") αλλά ένα άλλο έντυπο (το Charlie Hebdo), άλλους ανθρώπους, οπότε καλά θα έκανε ο κύριος αυτός να εκφράσει την αλληλεγγύη του χωρίς αστερίσκους, τουλάχιστον την ημέρα του θανάτου τους. Μου θύμισε αυτούς που, όταν κάποιος σκοτώνεται στη διάρκεια ενός παράτολμου εγχειρήματος, προτού καλά-καλά δώσουν τα συλλυπητήρια αρχίζουν να κουτσομπολεύουν δημοσίως ότι "ήθελε και το 'φαγε το κεφάλι του". Ε, εξίσου uncivil το βρίσκω.



This.


----------



## nickel (Jan 8, 2015)

Costas said:


> (και ποιες είναι οι μη θεϊκές;)



Υποθέτω αυτές που αναφέραμε και πιο πάνω.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nontheistic_religions


----------



## Costas (Jan 8, 2015)

Πορτρέτο των εκτελεστών από την Le Monde. Απομονώνω κάποια σημεία σχετικά με τις διαδικασίες ριζοσπαστικοποίησης και τη νοοτροπία:

(...)
A la mosquée, il rencontre le futur chef de la filière irakienne, Farid Benyettou. A peine plus âgé que lui, le jeune homme se vante d’une connaissance approfondie de l’islam et joue les prédicateurs à la sortie de la prière. Avec lui, les jeunes gens suivent des cours de religion, à leur domicile et dans un foyer du quartier. Certains s’y rendent presque tous les jours et coupent, peu à peu, les ponts avec leurs familles. Leur mode de vie change radicalement. Ils arrêtent de fumer, cessent les trafics, visionnent des vidéos sur le djihad. Les images de l’intervention américaine et britannique, en mars 2003, en Irak, les fascinent. « C’est tout ce que j’ai vu à la télé, les tortures de la prison d’Abou Ghraib, tout ça, qui m’a motivé », raconte, lors du procès de 2008, l’un des proches de Chérif Kouachi.
(...)
Dans cette affaire, les policiers confirment cependant « l’ancrage radical » de Chérif Kouachi grâce aux perquisitions menées à son domicile de Gennevilliers (Hauts-de-Seine). Au milieu d’images pornographiques, voisinent des ouvrages tels que « Déviances et incohérences chez les prêcheurs de la décadence », un livre qui dénonce l’existence d’un islam démocratique. Les policiers ont aussi mis la main sur « Les savants du Sultan, Paroles de nos prédécesseurs » qui stigmatise les compromis des religieux avec le pouvoir et sur d’autres écrits justifiant le djihad et le martyre et rendant obligatoire le « djihad défensif ».
(...)
« Nous allons revenir et tuer plusieurs d’entre vous. Vous ne vivrez pas en paix tant que la Tunisie n’appliquera pas la loi islamique »
(...)
Vingt quatre heures après l’irruption sanglante des frères Kouachi dans les locaux de Charlie Hebdo, la DGSI s’interrogeait, jeudi, sur les liens pouvant exister entre tous ces hommes – Kouachi, en France, Benghalem en Syrie et Al-Hakim en Tunisie. Depuis le début de la crise syrienne, les services de renseignement craignaient que les jeunes recrues djihadistes formées sur le sol syrien organisent des attentats terroristes sur le sol français. Finalement, l’attaque spectaculaire tant redoutée n’est pas venue de ces novices mais de l’ancienne garde déjà passée en Irak que l’on croyait, à tort, assagie.


----------



## Costas (Jan 8, 2015)

nickel said:


> Υποθέτω αυτές που αναφέραμε και πιο πάνω.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nontheistic_religions



Τι να σου πω. Το κείμενο (μετάφραση στα γαλλικά) έλεγε religions *divines*.


----------



## Costas (Jan 8, 2015)

nickel said:


> Και δεν μπορεί να συγκριθεί με την τρομοκρατία των ισλαμοφασιστών, που θέλουν με τα όπλα να τιμωρήσουν όσους προσβάλλουν το ιδεολόγημά τους και να περιορίσουν δικαιώματα που χύθηκε αίμα στη Δύση για να τα κερδίσουμε. Και φαίνεται πια ότι θα χυθεί κι άλλο αίμα για να τα διατηρήσουμε.


Α ναι! Το έγραψα κι εγώ αυτό.



Costas said:


> Ωστόσο η βία ως απάντηση στις προσβολές είναι no-no.


Η ένοπλη βία (απ' όπου κι αν προέρχεται, να μην ξεχνιόμαστε) είναι no-no. Επίσης η προπαγάνδα υπέρ της ένοπλης βίας σε συνθήκες ελευθεριών και κράτους δικαίου είναι από πολιτικώς απερίφραστα καταδικαστέα έως ποινικά κολάσιμη, κατά τη γνώμη μου πάντα.


----------



## nickel (Jan 8, 2015)

Costas said:


> Τι να σου πω. Το κείμενο (μετάφραση στα γαλλικά) έλεγε religions *divines*.



«Θεόπνευστες» μήπως;


----------



## nickel (Jan 8, 2015)

Costas said:


> Επίσης η προπαγάνδα υπέρ της ένοπλης βίας σε συνθήκες ελευθεριών και κράτους δικαίου είναι από πολιτικώς απερίφραστα καταδικαστέα *έως ποινικά κολάσιμη*, κατά τη γνώμη μου πάντα.



Αυτό. Για κάποια σαν αυτό:
http://www.leparisien.fr/charlie-he...=5297$page=1$start=0$ndsp=45$biw=1805$bih=960


----------



## Costas (Jan 8, 2015)

Θυμόμουνα πως από τη δημοσίευση των σκίτσων στη δανέζικη εφημερίδα (30 Σεπτ. 2005) ως τις μαζικές αντιδράσεις στις αραβικές χώρες είχαν περάσει κάμποσοι μήνες, αλλά δεν ήξερα ότι ένα αιγυπτιακό περιοδικό είχε δημοσιεύσει τα σκίτσα στην πρώτη του σελίδα, και μάλιστα στο Ραμαζάνι (Le Monde):

Dans le monde arabe, la colère a été lente à monter. Les manifestations ne commencent véritablement que cinq mois après le « coup » du Jyllands-Posten. Pourtant, le 17 octobre 2005, Al-Fagr, un hebdomadaire à sensation égyptien, publie les caricatures honnies, en critiquant leur « mauvais goût ». Le dessin du Prophète enturbanné, un cimeterre [γιαταγάνι, scimitar] à la main, entouré de deux femmes voilées, est reproduit en « une ». C’est la période du ramadan, le mois le plus sacré du calendrier islamique, propice à toutes les indignations au nom de la religion. Mais la publication ne suscite aucune réaction, ni politique ni religieuse.


----------



## Costas (Jan 8, 2015)

nickel said:


> «Θεόπνευστες» μήπως;


Ναι, ίσως. Τι να σου πω, να θέσουμε ερώτημα στην πρεσβεία του Μπαχρέιν!


----------



## Costas (Jan 8, 2015)

nickel said:


> Αυτό. Για κάποια σαν αυτό:
> http://www.leparisien.fr/charlie-he...=5297$page=1$start=0$ndsp=45$biw=1805$bih=960



Η βιβλιογραφία πάνω στο θέμα είναι τεράστια, αλλά εγώ σαν απλός πολίτης και όχι νομικός εννοούσα όχι τα ξεκατινιάσματα των εφήβων στο Τουίττερ αλλά προτροπές σε άσκηση βίας, ακόμα και σε φόνο, από τους φετφάδες των μουλάδων μέχρι τον Καμμένο στην Ιερισσό.


----------



## Costas (Jan 8, 2015)

"Nous devons défendre le droit pour chacun d'exprimer son irreligion" (Μελανσόν, αν κατάλαβα καλά). Και πώς λέμε το irreligion? αθρησκία;


----------



## Costas (Jan 8, 2015)

Επίκαιρο και λάιβ:

«Θρησκεία, εθνική ταυτότητα και δικαιώματα του ανθρώπου»
Oμιλία & Συζήτηση

8 ΙΑΝΟΥΑΡΙΟΥ 2015/19:00

MEGARON PLUS

Σε συνεργασία
Με το Ερευνητικό Πρόγραμμα Grassrootsmobilise χρηματοδοτούμενο από το Εuropean Research Council/Ελληνικό Ίδρυμα Ευρωπαϊκής & Εξωτερικής Πολιτικής (ΕΛΙΑΜΕΠ)

Ομιλητής:
Heiner Bielefeldt, Ειδικός Εισηγητής των Ηνωμένων Εθνών για την Ελευθερία της Θρησκείας ή της Πίστης, Καθηγητής των Δικαιωμάτων του Ανθρώπου και Πολιτικών για τα Δικαιώματα του Ανθρώπου στο Πανεπιστήμιο Erlangen-Nürnberg

Απαντούν οι:
Νίκος Αλιβιζάτος, Καθηγητής Συνταγματικού Δικαίου, Εθνικό και Καποδιστριακό Πανεπιστήμιο Αθηνών
Eva Brems, Καθηγήτρια Δικαίου Δικαιωμάτων του Ανθρώπου, Πανεπιστήμιο της Γάνδης
Malcolm Evans, Καθηγητής Δημοσίου Διεθνούς Δικαίου, Πανεπιστήμιο του Bristol

Συντονίζει η Έφη Φωκά, Ερευνήτρια του ΕΛΙΑΜΕΠ και κύρια ερευνήτρια του Προγράμματος Grassrootsmobilise, Επιστημονική Συνεργάτις του Hellenic Observatory, London School of Economics 

O Ειδικός Εισηγητής των Ηνωμένων Εθνών για την Ελευθερία της Θρησκείας ή της Πίστης θα δώσει μια ομιλία για τις σχέσεις της θρησκείας, της εθνικής ταυτότητας και των δικαιωμάτων του ανθρώπου, εστιάζοντας στις πιθανές επιπτώσεις της στενής σύνδεσης μεταξύ της θρησκείας και της εθνικής ταυτότητας στη θρησκευτική ελευθερία. Στην ομιλία θα απαντήσουν οι συμμετέχοντες της στρογγυλής τράπεζας.

Στα αγγλικά και ελληνικά με ταυτόχρονη μετάφραση

Για ζωντανή μετάδοση, εδώ


----------



## nickel (Jan 8, 2015)

Costas said:


> Και πώς λέμε το irreligion? αθρησκία;



Παρότι η *αθρησκία* είναι το σωστό, από τον _άθρησκο_, ο (καταχρηστικός) τύπος *αθρησκεία* είναι ο πιο διαδεδομένος, όχι μόνο στο διαδίκτυο (σχέση 9 : 500), αλλά και στα βιβλία, από τον καιρό του Ηπίτη και του Βλαστού.


----------



## nickel (Jan 8, 2015)

Costas said:


> Για ζωντανή μετάδοση, εδώ



«Λόγω τεχνικού προβλήματος, στις εγκαταστάσεις του φορέα ο ήχος της μετάδοσης είναι χαμηλός».

Αυτά τα τεχνικά προβλήματα έχουν καταντήσει εφιάλτης!


Update: 7:30, βρήκαν τον ήχο!


----------



## nickel (Jan 8, 2015)

Για την ιστορία:

*Πάμε πίσω τώρα*

Κίττυ Ξενάκη | Τα Νέα 8/1/2015 |

Πολύ πίσω. Είναι 1.40 π.μ., 1 Νοεμβρίου 1970. Η ντισκοτέκ 5-7, που βρίσκεται πάνω στην εθνική οδό 520, κοντά στο Σεν Λοράν-ντι-Πον, στη Νοτιοανατολική Γαλλία, είναι γεμάτη νέους που διασκεδάζουν. Κάπου 180 άνθρωποι, σχεδόν όλοι κάτω των 26 χρόνων. Ξεσπάει πυρκαγιά. Η φωτιά εξαπλώνεται γρήγορα - ο διάκοσμος είναι φτιαγμένος από πεπιεσμένο χαρτόνι και πολυουρεθάνη. Οι έξοδοι κινδύνου είναι σφραγισμένες για την αποφυγή τζαμπατζήδων. Οι θαμώνες επιχειρούν να βγουν από τα τουρνικέ της εισόδου, που γυρίζουν μόνο προς τη μία πλευρά. Καμιά 30αριά άτομα προλαβαίνουν. Το γύρισμα του αέρα όμως δημιουργεί μια πύρινη μπάλα που καταπίνει όλο τον χώρο.

Τηλέφωνο δεν υπάρχει στην ντισκοτέκ, ένας από τους υπεύθυνους λοιπόν, ο Ζιλμπέρ Μπα, τρέχει με το αυτοκίνητο στο Σεν Λοράν-ντι-Πον για να ειδοποιήσει. Μέχρι να επιστρέψει, μαζί με την Πυροσβεστική, είναι πλέον αργά: 146 νέοι άνθρωποι έχουν ήδη πεθάνει από ασφυξία ή έχουν καεί ζωντανοί.

Ο Τύπος της εποχής πριμοδοτεί τη μακάβρια πλευρά του πράγματος, μοιάζει να ενδιαφέρεται περισσότερο για το θέαμα παρά για την ενημέρωση. Χρησιμοποιεί ομόφωνα, αναφερόμενος στο συμβάν, τον όρο «bal tragique». Ξανά και ξανά: ο «τραγικός χορός».

Οκτώ ημέρες αργότερα, στις 9 Νοεμβρίου 1970, ο στρατηγός Ντε Γκολ πεθαίνει ξαφνικά στο σπίτι του, στο Κολομπέ-λε-Ντεζ-Εγκλίζ, όπου έχει αποσυρθεί ύστερα από το «όχι» των Γάλλων στο δημοψήφισμα για τη μεταρρύθμιση της Γερουσίας και των τοπικών κυβερνήσεων, τον Απρίλιο. Ακόμη επτά ημέρες μετά, τη Δευτέρα 16 Νοεμβρίου 1970, το εβδομαδιαίο σατιρικό περιοδικό «L'hebdo Hara-Kiri», το «παιδί» του Φρανσουά Καβανά και του «καθηγητή Σορόν», άλλως Ζορζ Μπερνιέ, κυκλοφορεί με τον εξής αναιδή, θρασύ, απίστευτο τίτλο: «Τραγικός χορός στο Κολομπέ: 1 νεκρός».

Αυτό θα είναι και το τελευταίο του τεύχος. Την επόμενη ημέρα κιόλας το υπουργείο Εσωτερικών απαγορεύει την κυκλοφορία του. Κάποιοι λένε πως ήταν προσωπική απόφαση του υπουργού Ρεμόν Μαρσελέν. Και άλλοι πως η διαδικασία της απαγόρευσης του «L'hebdo Hara-Kiri» είχε στην πραγματικότητα ξεκινήσει από καιρό - δεν ήταν δα αυτό το πρώτο του «ολίσθημα». Οπως και να έχει, μία εβδομάδα μετά γεννιέται στη θέση του το «Charlie Hebdo». Με το εξής σύνθημα: «Το "L'hebdo Hara-Kiri" είναι νεκρό. Διαβάστε το "Charlie Hebdo", το περιοδικό που επωφελείται της δυστυχίας των άλλων». Πώς το είχε πει ο Σαρμπ; «Ενα παιδί του Μάη του '68, της ελευθερίας, της αυθάδειας».

Αυτή ήταν η αρχή. Είχα ανάγκη να θυμηθώ την αρχή. ​


----------



## Costas (Jan 8, 2015)

nickel said:


> Παρότι η *αθρησκία* είναι το σωστό, από τον _άθρησκο_, ο (καταχρηστικός) τύπος *αθρησκεία* είναι ο πιο διαδεδομένος, όχι μόνο στο διαδίκτυο (σχέση 9 : 500), αλλά και στα βιβλία, από τον καιρό του Ηπίτη και του Βλαστού.



Το ΛΝΕΓ, πάντως, το έχει _αθρησκία_ με γιώτα. Το ΛΚΝ δεν το έχει καθόλου.


----------



## SBE (Jan 9, 2015)

> τα τουρνικέ της εισόδου


Εννοεί τις περιστρεφόμενες πόρτες;


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 9, 2015)

Εννοεί εκείνες τις περιστρεφόμενες μπάρες που αφήνουν να περνάει ένας ένας.


----------



## Costas (Jan 9, 2015)

(Le Monde)
Mohammed Moussaoui, le président de l'Union des mosquées de France, a appelé à participer au rassemblement prévu dimanche. _« Les musulmans de France font partie du peuple français. Ils doivent participer à cet élan populaire. Tout ce qui peut fragiliser cette union nationale à laquelle le président de la République a appelé, il faudrait l'éviter »._

Les musulmans de France devraient aussi rappeler _« que nos ancêtres ont combattu, affronté les ennemis d'hier, dont le nazisme. Nous sommes déterminés à combattre, à affronter les ennemis d'aujourd'hui, ces barbares qui instrumentalisent la religion musulmane »_.

M. Moussaoui, _« il y a évidemment un risque de stigmatiser les musulmans de France. L'islam et les musulmans sont aujourd'hui pris en otages par des individus ignobles, qui ont un islam qui est à eux, qui n'est pas le nôtre, et je pense qu'au lieu de stigmatiser l'otage, il faut condamner et dénoncer les preneurs d'otage »_.


----------



## Costas (Jan 9, 2015)

Ο αντιπρόεδρος του Εθνικού Μετώπου, Φλοράν Φιλιππό, δήλωσε για τη διαδήλωση της ερχόμενης Κυριακής:

« J'ai vu que même l'UOIF (Union des organisations islamiques de France) avait appelé à manifester. Ils auraient pu éviter dans ce cynisme absolu. Bientôt le Qatar va appeler à manifester aussi, c'est ça ? »

Ενώ βλέπεις ο ίδιος και η παρέα του ήταν γνήσιοι φίλοι και υποστηριχτές του Charlie Hebdo...


----------



## Zazula (Jan 9, 2015)

Costas said:


> Ενώ βλέπεις ο ίδιος και η παρέα του ήταν γνήσιοι φίλοι και υποστηριχτές του Charlie Hebdo...


Ενώ στην Ελλάδα το Charlie Hebdo δεν θα έβγαζε ούτε καν δεύτερο τεύχος — παρά τους τόσους που κόπτονται υπέρ του.
http://luben.tv/politix/48185/
Και δες πόσοι Έλληνες συνεχίζουν να χαίρονται που κάηκε η Athens Voice επειδή απλώς δεν συμφωνούν μ' όσα γράφει.


----------



## Costas (Jan 9, 2015)

Έτσι είναι...


----------



## Costas (Jan 9, 2015)

(Le Monde)
La nouvelle loi datant de l'automne dernier renforce la répression de l’apologie du terrorisme et de la provocation à des actes de terrorisme. Il permet le blocage administratif de sites Internet faisant l’apologie du terrorisme ou y incitant. Selon Légifrance, le fait de provoquer directement à des actes de terrorisme ou de faire publiquement l'apologie de ces actes est puni de cinq ans d'emprisonnement et de 75 000 € d'amende. Les peines sont portées à sept ans d'emprisonnement et à 100 000 € d'amende lorsque les faits ont été commis en utilisant un service de communication au public en ligne.

Αφορά βέβαια κάθε είδος τρομοκρατίας, όχι μόνο σχετιζόμενο με θρησκείες.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 9, 2015)

ΟΚ, αυτό καλύπτει όσους φωνάζουν «Αλλάχ ακμπάρ» την ώρα που κάνουν τρομοκρατικές ενέργειες — τι γίνεται όμως με όσους φωνάζουν «Ναι μεν Aλλά ακμπάρ» την ώρα που γίνονται τρομοκρατικές ενέργειες;


----------



## Costas (Jan 9, 2015)

(Le Monde)
Amar lasfar, president de l'uoif (βλ. παραπάνω, την οργάνωση που κάκισε ο αντιπρόεδρος του Εθνικού Μετώπου), à la mosquée de Lille Sud,appelle "à manifester dimanche non pas en tant que musulman mais citoyen". "le terrorisme n'a pas de religion. Celui qui tue, tue sa religion avant de tuer l'autre". 

Όπου εκεί που λέει religion μπορείτε να βάλετε όποια ιδεολογία θέλετε.
Ωστόσο είμαι σκεφτικός αν αυτή η προτροπή είναι η πιο σωστή. Από τη στιγμή που ενώνεσαι με το ποτάμι των "πολιτών", από τη μια περνάς κάποια μηνύματα σωστά, ότι δηλ. δεν είσαι κάτι άλλο λόγω της θρησκείας σου, από την άλλη δεν περνάς κάποια μηνύματα εξίσου σωστά, ότι δηλ. αρνείσαι να πειρατεύουν τη θρησκεία σου κάποιοι τρομοκράτες φονταμεναλιστές. Ποιο μήνυμα από τα δύο είναι πιο επείγον αυτή τη στιγμή και όλη αυτή την περίοδο; Νομίζω το δεύτερο. Θα μου άρεσε ένα μαζικό μπλοκ Γάλλων μουσουλμάνων στη διαδήλωση περισσότερο από ένα 2 φορές πιο μαζικό μπλοκ αδιαφοροποίητων Γάλλων.


----------



## Palavra (Jan 9, 2015)

Χθες πάντως είδα στις ειδήσεις τις συγκεντρώσεις στο Παρίσι, όπου μια Γαλλίδα με μαντίλα, που από την προφορά της πρέπει να 'ταν μαγκρεμπίνα, κρατούσε ένα πλακάτ που έγραφε Je suis Charlie, και έλεγε «αυτή δεν είναι η θρησκεία μου, αυτοί σκοτώνουν πρώτα τους μουσουλμάνους και μετά τους άλλους».


----------



## nickel (Jan 9, 2015)

Palavra said:


> «... αυτοί σκοτώνουν πρώτα τους μουσουλμάνους και μετά τους άλλους».



Ελπίζω με κάποια διατύπωση που δεν θα άφηνε να νομιστεί ότι δεν θα είχε πρόβλημα αν δεν σκότωναν τους μουσουλμάνους και σκότωναν μόνο τους άλλους.


----------



## Palavra (Jan 9, 2015)

Δεν θυμάμαι τη διατύπωση, θυμάμαι ότι κατάλαβα πως εννούσε ότι αυτοί σφάζουν αδιακρίτως, δεν φταίει δηλαδή που είναι μουσουλμάνοι αλλά που είναι φανατικοί.


----------



## dharvatis (Jan 9, 2015)

Costas said:


> Θα μου άρεσε ένα μαζικό μπλοκ Γάλλων μουσουλμάνων στη διαδήλωση περισσότερο από ένα 2 φορές πιο μαζικό μπλοκ αδιαφοροποίητων Γάλλων.


Αυτό σκεφτόμουν κι εγώ - θα ήταν πράγματι πολύ σοβαρή κίνηση.


----------



## Costas (Jan 9, 2015)

Μεγάλη πλάκα!


----------



## Costas (Jan 9, 2015)

Μανουέλ Βαλλς: 1200 με 1400 οι αναχωρήσεις αναψυχής προς Συρία, Ιράκ, Υεμένη κλπ.


----------



## Costas (Jan 10, 2015)

Προφανέστατα:
A Saint-Denis, collégiens et lycéens ne sont pas tous « Charlie » (Le Monde)


----------



## dharvatis (Jan 10, 2015)

Και εντωμεταξύ, ο πρόεδρος της Ένωσης Μουσουλμάνων Ελλάδας πιστεύει ότι η επίθεση ήταν προβοκάτσια(!) από τις γαλλικές μυστικές υπηρεσίες(!!) με σκοπό την ενίσχυση της ακροδεξιάς(!!!). Ευτυχώς στην Ελλάδα είμαστε ασφαλείς γιατί «διατηρούμε ένα επίπεδο»... Απίστευτη περίπτωση θρησκόληπτου ψεκασμένου...


----------



## Costas (Jan 10, 2015)

Ωραίο (δηλαδή, άσχημο)! Λινκ;


----------



## SBE (Jan 10, 2015)

Ορίστε. 
Κάτι έχει το κλίμα στην Ελλάδα, γιατί όποιος πατάει το πόδι του σ'αυτή τη χώρα κάτι παθαίνει. Γι'αυτό κι εγώ δεν κάθομαι πάνω από μήνα. Ο κος Ελγαντούρ έχει 35 χρόνια στην Ελλάδα και δυστυχώς δε γλύτωσε.


----------



## Palavra (Jan 10, 2015)

Εδώ: http://www.lifo.gr/now/greece/58215

Συγκεκριμένα, ανέφερε ότι «η Μουσουλμανική Ένωση Ελλάδος καταδικάζει το αποτρόπαιο γεγονός που συνέβη την Τετάρτη στο Παρίσι», ενώ τόνισε ότι «πρέπει να βρούμε ποιος πραγματικά είναι πίσω από τέτοιες προβοκάτσιες κατά του Ισλάμ, οι οποίες σκοπό έχουν να ενισχύσουν την ακροδεξιά στην Ευρώπη». 

Συνέχισε λέγοντας: «Δεν πιστεύω πως το συγκεκριμένο τρομοκρατικό χτύπημα έγινε από Ισλαμιστές, αλλά πιθανότατα από μυστικές υπηρεσίες και ο λόγος είναι ότι ο κ. Ολάντ ψάχνει τρόπο να ανακάμψει δημοσκοπικά, αφού βρίσκεται κάτω από το 20%, καταπολεμώντας δήθεν την τρομοκρατία». Σχετικά με τα σκίτσα που έχει δημοσιεύσει κατά καιρούς το γαλλικό περιοδικό, Charlie Hebdo, κατά του Ισλάμ, τόνισε ότι «δεν θεωρώ πως στα πλαίσια του ελεύθερου λόγου και της ελευθεροτυπίας πρέπει να προσβάλλονται με τέτοιο τρόπο τα σύμβολα μιας θρησκείας, αφού κάτι τέτοιο δείχνει έλλειψη σεβασμού».

Πρόσθεσε πως «αυτό δεν πάει να πει ότι περιστατικά σαν κι αυτό στο Παρίσι είναι τρόπος αντίδρασης. Υπάρχουν δημοκρατικοί τρόποι τους οποίους ακολουθούν οι Μουσουλμάνοι ανά τον κόσμο, συμβαδίζοντας με τα συνταγματικά δικαιώματα που τους παρέχει το εκάστοτε κράτος. Τρανταχτό παράδειγμα αποτελούν οι διαδηλώσεις που είχαν ξεκινήσει το 2006 από την Δανία για παρόμοια δημοσιεύματα». Πηγή: www.lifo.gr​
Εδιτ: Α, με πρόλαβε η SBE :) Πάντως, μόνο μπράβο που δεν τους λέει ο κύριος Ελγαντούρ.


----------



## Costas (Jan 10, 2015)

Όλα τα υπόλοιπα που λέει είναι από σωστά έως ολόσωστα, καθώς και το "ντροπή και αίσχος!" εναντίον του Σαμαρά, πλήν της βλακοφρικώδους θεωρίας της συνωμοσίας, ένα ακόμη επεισόδιο στο μοτίβο αυτό (βλ. 11η Σεπτεμβρίου κλπ. κλπ.). Αλλά η λογική του έχει ακόμα και σ' αυτό περαιτέρω τρύπες: "Το έκαναν οι μυστικές υπηρεσίες για να βοηθήσουν τον Ολλάντ - Είναι σίγορος ότι δεν θα συμβεί κάτι παρόμοιο στην Ελλάδα γιατί οι Έλληνες έχουν επίπεδο και δεν θα προσβάλουν τη θρησκεία του - Υπάρχουν πολλοί ακροδεξιοί στην Ελλάδα που εύχονται να γίνει κάτι τέτοιο εδώ για να το εκμεταλλευτούν".

Όμως, κε Ελγαντούρ, αν αύριο ακροδεξιοί χτυπήσουν έναν δικό σας "στόχο", πώς θα απαντήσετε σ' αυτούς που θα βγουν και θα πουν πως το χτύπημα είναι προβοκάτσια κάποιων μυστικών υπηρεσιών για να ωφεληθούν το ισλάμ, οι εθνομηδενιστές και η φθίνουσα δημοτικότητα του π.χ. Τσίπρα;


----------



## Costas (Jan 10, 2015)

Νά και μια μακροσκελής συνέντευξη του κ. Ελγαντούρ από την Αφροδίτη Αλ Σάλεχ, το 2009, από το μπλογκ της.


----------



## Costas (Jan 10, 2015)

Η Χαμάς καταδίκασε τις εκτελέσεις.


----------



## Costas (Jan 10, 2015)

Εγκύκλιος του αρχιεπισκόπου Παρισίων (τον είχε διακωμωδήσει το Σαρτί Εμπντό για την εναντίωσή του στην υιοθεσία από ομοφυλόφιλους, με το γνωστό σκίτσο όπου ο Πατήρ τον παίρνει από τον Υιό κι αυτός από το Άγιο Πνεύμα, και λεζάντα ότι "ο αρχιεπίσκοπος έχει τρεις πατεράδες") προς το χριστεπώνυμο πλήρωμα:

L'archevêque de Paris, le cardinal André Vingt-Trois, a adressé une lettre aux catholiques de la capitale, samedi 10 janvier, qui sera lue dimanche au cours des messes. En voici un extrait :

"Une caricature, même de mauvais goût, une critique même gravement injuste, ne peuvent être mises sur le même plan qu’un meurtre. La liberté de la presse est, quel qu’en soit le coût, le signe d’une société mûre. Que des hommes nés dans notre pays, nos concitoyens, puissent penser que la seule réponse juste à une moquerie ou une insulte soit la mort de leurs auteurs place notre société devant de graves interrogations. Que des Français juifs paient encore une fois un tribut aux troubles qui agitent notre communauté nationale redouble encore leur gravité."


----------



## nickel (Jan 10, 2015)

Καλημέρα.

Η σύντομη σημερινή μου συνεισφορά, να μην πάει η μέρα χωρίς μια καλημέρα:

*Be glad someone had the courage to be Charlie*
Robert Shrimsley

The magazine’s leaders were the kind of brave people who actually change the world
http://www.ft.com/intl/cms/s/2/6ddff0c2-95c4-11e4-a390-00144feabdc0.html#axzz3OLCJxXlZ

Συμπληρωματικά:
Εγώ, δυστυχώς, δεν είμαι Charlie
http://www.protagon.gr/?i=protagon.el.kosmos&id=38778


Γλωσσικό: Εκείνο το «Τσάρλυ» με -υ με πλήγωσε με τον ανορθολογισμό του.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Charlie_Chaplin


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 10, 2015)

Costas said:


> Εγκύκλιος του αρχιεπισκόπου Παρισίων [...]



Το ρίχνω κι αυτό στο γκουγκλοτρανσλέιτ (πρέπει να σας ταράξω στα γερμανικά για να καταλάβετε τον πόνο μου αυτές τις μέρες) και μου λέει: «Μήπως εννοείτε une critique même *vraiment* injuste;» 

Τι να σου πω, βρε γκουγκλί μου κι εσένα;...


----------



## Costas (Jan 10, 2015)

Η...ομιλία του Coulibaly προς τους ομήρους του μαγαζιού, με τα δάχτυλα στις σκανδάλες (και πιθανόν τους τέσσερις νεκρούς ήδη...νεκρούς):
Quand Coulibaly essaye de se justifier devant ses otages à l'épicerie casher (RTL)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 10, 2015)

Here's How Arab Papers Reacted to the 'Charlie Hebdo' Massacre

(Ο τίτλος οπωσδήποτε υπερβολικός. Ένα some το χρειαζόταν...)


----------



## SBE (Jan 10, 2015)

Μα καλά, τί επίθετο είναι αυτό Εικοσιτρίας; 
Ας προσθέσω κι εγώ μια άποψη εικονογραφημένη για τη σάτιρα.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 10, 2015)




----------



## Costas (Jan 10, 2015)

Γεωγραφία του Ισλαμικού Κράτους και της Αλ Κάιντα (βιντεοχάρτης) (Le Monde)


----------



## Palavra (Jan 10, 2015)

Για τον δόκτορα:


Costas said:


> L'archevêque de Paris, le cardinal André Vingt-Trois, a adressé une lettre aux catholiques de la capitale, samedi 10 janvier, qui sera lue dimanche au cours des messes. En voici un extrait :
> 
> "Une caricature, même de mauvais goût, une critique même gravement injuste, ne peuvent être mises sur le même plan qu’un meurtre. La liberté de la presse est, quel qu’en soit le coût, le signe d’une société mûre. Que des hommes nés dans notre pays, nos concitoyens, puissent penser que la seule réponse juste à une moquerie ou une insulte soit la mort de leurs auteurs place notre société devant de graves interrogations. Que des Français juifs paient encore une fois un tribut aux troubles qui agitent notre communauté nationale redouble encore leur gravité."


Ο αρχιεπίσκοπος του Παρισιού, ο καρδινάλιος Αντρέ Βαντρουά, απηύθυνε επιστολή στους καθολικούς της πρωτεύουσας το Σάββατο, 10 Ιανουαρίου, η οποία θα αναγνωστεί την Κυριακή στις λειτουργίες. Ακολουθεί απόσπασμα: 

«Μια καρικατούρα, ακόμα και κακόγουστη, μια κριτική, ακόμα και πολύ άδικη, δεν μπορεί να τοποθετείται στην ίδια κατηγορία με το φόνο. Η ελευθερία του τύπου είναι δείγμα μιας ώριμης κοινωνίας, όποιο κι αν είναι το κόστος της. Το ότι άνθρωποι γεννημένοι στη χώρα μας, συμπολίτες μας, είναι ικανοί να πιστέψουν πως η μόνη σωστή απάντηση στην κοροϊδία ή στην προσβολή είναι ο θάνατος των υπευθύνων φέρνει την κοινωνία μας ενώπιον σοβαρών ερωτημάτων. Το ότι εβραίοι Γάλλοι πληρώνουν για μια ακόμα φορά το φόρο για προβλήματα που ταράζουν την εθνική μας κοινότητα διπλασιάζει τη σοβαρότητα των ερωτημάτων αυτών»​


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 10, 2015)

Μερσί Παλαβρά, το είχα γκουγκλομεταφρασί και διαβασί οσί...


----------



## SBE (Jan 10, 2015)

Για τον Ζαζ: ναι, και δεν είναι καλό το ότι μπορείς να προσβάλλεις όποιον δεν έχει την ίδια άποψη με σένα χωρίς να φοβάσαι;


----------



## Zazula (Jan 10, 2015)

SBE said:


> Για τον Ζαζ: ναι, και δεν είναι καλό το ότι μπορείς να προσβάλλεις όποιον δεν έχει την ίδια άποψη με σένα χωρίς να φοβάσαι;


Εμμ, δεν καταλαβαίνω την ερώτησή σου. :s


----------



## Costas (Jan 11, 2015)

Η εμπειρία του επιχειρηματία που τον άφησαν τ' αδέρφια να φύγει (με δυο λόγια, δεν τον θεώρησαν ποτέ όμηρο ούτε υπήρξαν βίαιοι μαζί του. Η στρατιωτική επιχείρησή τους είχε προφανώς τελειώσει με την εκτέλεση του Σαρλί Εμπντό και του αστυνομικού, και ήταν έτοιμοι να πεθάνουν.) (Le Figaro)


----------



## Palavra (Jan 11, 2015)

Arson at German paper that reprinted Charlie Hebdo cartoons


----------



## nickel (Jan 11, 2015)

Για σήμερα, από τα πολλά και ενδιαφέροντα που διαβάζει κανείς αυτές τις μέρες, «απελευθερώνω» ένα κομμάτι με ερωτήματα, του Παύλου Τσίμα στα Νέα:


*Je suis Charlie! Και μετά;*
Οι ευρωπαϊκές κοινωνίες και η δύναμη της μετριοπαθούς αντίδρασης εναντίον όσων παίζουν το παιχνίδι των άκρων

Παύλος Τσίμας | Τα Νέα 10/01/2015 



Πρώτα ακούς την είδηση: δύο μασκοφόροι, βαριά οπλισμένοι, εισβάλλουν σε έναν χώρο εργασίας, πυροβολούν αδιάκριτα και επικαλούνται τον Θεό (τους). Δώδεκα νεκροί, πολλοί τραυματίες. Η φρίκη ξεπερνά κάθε όριο.

Έπειτα μαθαίνεις ποιος ήταν ο στόχος, ποια ήταν τα θύματα. Και συνειδητοποιείς ότι αυτή η φρικτή είδηση κρύβει κάτι περισσότερο από μια βάρβαρη περιφρόνηση στην ανθρώπινη ζωή. Ήταν μια δολοφονική επίθεση εναντίον ανθρώπων που διάλεξαν να υπηρετούν, κοντά 50 χρόνια τώρα, την ελευθερία του λόγου ώς τα πιο ακραία, αυθάδη και ασεβή όριά της. Ήταν, λοιπόν, μια δολοφονική επίθεση εναντίον αυτής της ελευθερίας της ίδιας. Εναντίον ενός θεμελιώδους δικαιώματος του ανθρώπου. Του δικαιώματος να περιγελά εκείνους που θέλουν να εξουσιάζουν τη ζωή, τη συνείδηση ή τη σκέψη του. Να αμύνεται απέναντι στην υποκρισία και την ηλιθιότητα που τον περιβάλλει - ιδίως στην πιο συνηθισμένη και επιθετική μορφή της ηλιθιότητας: τη μισαλλοδοξία, τον θρησκευτικό, φυλετικό ή ιδεολογικό φανατισμό. Και να αμύνεται με όπλο το χιούμορ, τον λυτρωτικό σαρκασμό.

Κι έπειτα - αν καταφέρεις, με μεγάλη δυσκολία, να κάνεις στην άκρη το σοκ, το πένθος, τα αισθήματα - αρχίζουν να σωρεύονται δύσκολα ερωτήματα.

— Για τη σάτιρα, την ελευθερία του λόγου και τα όριά της. Υπάρχουν άραγε; Πρέπει να υπάρχουν; Και ποιος τα ορίζει; Κι αν αρχίσεις να θέτεις όρια στην αθυρόστομη ελευθερία της έκφρασης, πού τελειώνει αυτή η διαδικασία εκπτώσεων, πού σταματά η αυτολογοκρισία;

— Για το Ισλάμ και τη ριζοσπαστική, φανατική, φονική εκδοχή ή παραφθορά του - τον νέο τζιχαντισμό. Πώς μετατράπηκε σε θέατρο φανατικής μισαλλοδοξίας η θρησκεία που κάποτε, τότε που ο χριστιανισμός ζούσε την εποχή της ιεράς εξέτασης, των βασανιστηρίων και του διωγμού των Εβραίων, ήταν το υπόδειγμα της ανεκτικότητας; Πώς μπορεί ένας μετριοπαθής ισλαμισμός να αντισταθεί σε αυτήν τη βίαιη απόπειρα απαγωγής της θρησκείας του από μια χούφτα φανατικών της βίας; Μπορεί;

— Για τη μετανάστευση, το μέγα επίδικο θέμα στην Ευρώπη και παρ' ημίν. Υπάρχει μήπως τρόπος να γυρίσουμε στον καιρό της θρησκευτικής και πολιτιστικής ομοιογένειας, που επετεύχθη για λίγο, με ποταμούς αίματος και έπειτα από αιώνες φρίκης; Υπάρχουν φράχτες ικανοί να κρατήσουν μακριά από τις πόλεις μας τις στρατιές των καταραμένων, που διασχίζουν τη Μεσόγειο διακινδυνεύοντας μια ζωή έτσι κι αλλιώς χαμένη, διεκδικώντας μια ευκαιρία έτσι κι αλλιώς ματαιωμένη; Κι αν υπήρχαν, θα έπρεπε, θα ήταν προς το συμφέρον μας να τους υψώσουμε;

— Για την Ευρώπη την ίδια. Αν η ήπειρος των φώτων δεν κατορθώνει, χρόνια τώρα, να αναπαραγάγει τον μεταπολεμικό της άθλο, την ενσωμάτωση διαφορετικών κοινωνικών ομάδων, μέσω μιας ισχυρής υπόσχεσης κοινωνικής δικαιοσύνης, αναδιανομής του πλούτου, σχετικής ισότητας ευκαιριών στην εκπαίδευση, την απασχόληση και την κοινωνική προστασία, πώς θα μπορούσε να ενσωματώσει πληθυσμούς νέους που στην κοινωνική τους περιθωριοποίηση προστίθεται η πολιτιστική - θρησκευτική διαφορά; Αν η κρίση και η αντιμετώπισή της με το δόγμα της λιτότητας απειλούν να μετατρέψουν την Ευρώπη από ήπειρο της (σχετικής, έστω) κοινωνικής ισότητας και συνοχής σε ήπειρο της φτώχειας, των αποκλεισμών και της έκρηξης των ανισοτήτων, πώς είναι δυνατόν στον καιρό της κρίσης να ενσωματωθούν στην κοινή ζωή οι άγριοι «beurs», οι νέοι με καταγωγή από το Μάγρεμπ που μεγαλώνουν στα γαλλικά προάστια;

Ερωτήματα άμεσα, επί του πρακτέου, τέλος. Αν υποθέσουμε ότι η λογική (αν η δολοφονική παράνοια μπορεί να έχει λογική) των δολοφόνων ήταν, ακριβώς, να προκαλέσουν μια ακραία, ξενοφοβική, ισλαμοφοβική αντίδραση των ευρωπαϊκών κοινωνιών. Αν υποθέσουμε ότι οι τζιχαντιστές επιδιώκουν ακριβώς να καταστήσουν τους μετριοπαθείς και αμέτοχους στον ιερό τους αγώνα πληθυσμούς των μουσουλμάνων της Ευρώπης θύματα ενός γενικευμένου κυνηγιού μαγισσών, ώστε αυτοί, οι ακραίες, ριζοσπαστικές μειοψηφίες, να κυριαρχήσουν επί της πλειοψηφίας των θυματοποιημένων ομοθρήσκων τους. Αν αυτό επιδιώκουν εκείνοι, τι πρέπει να κάνουμε εμείς; Πώς θα βρούμε τη φώτιση και την ψυχραιμία να αντιδράσουμε με μετριοπάθεια, ώστε να μην παίξουμε το παιχνίδι των ακραίων; Πώς να απαντήσουμε στη βία που μας χτυπά την πόρτα χωρίς να πληθύνουμε τις τάξεις εκείνων που διαδηλώνουν κατά του «εξισλαμισμού της Ευρώπης» στη Δρέσδη ή στον Άγιο Παντελεήμονα;


----------



## Costas (Jan 11, 2015)

Ωραία τα ερωτήματα, αλλά καμιά απάντηση.

Υπάρχει, έχω την αίσθηση, μία διάσταση στα εγκλήματα των τελευταίων ημερών στη Γαλλία που έχει σχεδόν εξαφανιστεί από την οθόνη. Οι τέσσερις νεκροί του παντοπωλείου είναι ένα κλασικό αντιεβραϊκό χτύπημα· άλλο ένα, σε μια Γαλλία όπου το 1% του πληθυσμού υφίσταται ίσως και το 50% των τρομοκρατικών χτυπημάτων. Επομένως, σήμερα, όσο "είμαι Σαρλί" άλλο τόσο "είμαι Εβραίος".


----------



## Costas (Jan 13, 2015)

*Le témoignage de Farid Benyettou ex "mentor" des frères Kouachi*
Rencontré par iTélé, il condamne les attentats de Paris et affirme que Chérif Kouachi était "guidé par l'ignorance".
Βίντεο και κείμενο (atlantico.fr)


----------



## Costas (Jan 13, 2015)

Απλές σκέψεις...δεν είμαι ειδικός, κι έχει χυθεί τόσο μελάνι σχετικά μ' αυτό....ένας (Δυτικός, χριστιανικού πιθανότατα DNA) καθηγητής απαντά σε ερωτήματα γύρω από το 
L’islam face à la modernité : les raisons théologiques et historiques pour comprendre pourquoi les musulmans ont tant de mal à faire évoluer leur religion, όπου μου έκαναν εντύπωση κάποιες απαντήσεις, που μου θύμισαν μάλιστα τη διαφορά μεταξύ Μεταρρύθμισης του Λούθηρου και Καθολικών/Ορθοδόξων, όσον αφορά το θέμα του κλήρου (αποκήρυξη της αρχής της αποστολικής διαδοχής):

*Les différentes branches de l'islam sont-elles confrontées à la même difficulté ?*
Le chiisme a formé un clergé, ce qui lui assure une certaine cohérence et de la discipline.

*Il n'y a pas de clergé côté sunnite. Est-ce une raison des dérives ?*
Non, mais l’absence d’un magistère interdit de distinguer ce qui représente légitimement l’islam et ce que l’on considère comme des déviations. Personne n’a le droit de dire : "tout ceci n’a rien à voir avec l’islam !"

Ίσως όμως η παραλληλία να είναι απατηλή, αφού στην περίπτωση της Μεταρρύθμισης έχουμε μιαν αντίδραση σ' ένα υπάρχον εκκλησιαστικό κατεστημένο, αντίδραση που μάλιστα οδήγησε σε κριτική εξέταση (και μετάφραση!  ) της Βίβλου στις νεότερες γλώσσες και σε κατάργηση του μοναχισμού, ενώ εδώ έχουμε μια κατάσταση που διαρκεί από καταβολής ισλάμ και όπου η μόνη αλήθεια είναι ο λόγος του Θεού (όχι ο θεόπνευστος λόγος των αντιφασκόντων συχνά μεταξύ τους ευαγγελιστών αλλά ο λόγος του Θεού του ίδιου).


----------



## nickel (Jan 15, 2015)

Καλημέρα

Κάποια επιχειρήματα που κατέθεσα σε ιδιωτική συνομιλία την ημέρα της μεγάλης πορείας στο Παρίσι, προσωπική μου αντίδραση σε κυνικά σχόλια που κυκλοφορούσαν στο διαδίκτυο, χαίρομαι που τα βρίσκω καλύτερα διατυπωμένα από τον Τ. Θεοδωρόπουλο εδώ.

Ουαί τοις υποκριταίς, πλην όμως όσα αναθέματα κι αν εκτοξεύσεις δεν μπορείς να μη σκεφτείς ότι η παρουσία τους εκεί, πέρα από σκοπιμότητες, δηλοί ότι ο ευρωπαϊκός πολιτισμός εξακολουθεί να ακτινοβολεί αξίες οι οποίες γοητεύουν ακόμη και όσους δεν μπορούν, ή δεν θέλουν, ή δεν τολμούν να τις εφαρμόσουν. Ακόμη και σε χώρες όπου η ελευθερία της έκφρασης κυκλοφορεί με μεγαλύτερη δυσκολία από τα λαθραία τσιγάρα, όλοι την επικαλούνται όταν θέλουν να βάλουν τα καλά τους για να δείξουν πως κι αυτοί γνωρίζουν γράμματα.


----------



## Costas (Jan 17, 2015)

Palavra said:


> Εδώ: http://www.lifo.gr/now/greece/58215
> 
> Συγκεκριμένα, ανέφερε ότι «η Μουσουλμανική Ένωση Ελλάδος καταδικάζει το αποτρόπαιο γεγονός που συνέβη την Τετάρτη στο Παρίσι», ενώ τόνισε ότι «πρέπει να βρούμε ποιος πραγματικά είναι πίσω από τέτοιες προβοκάτσιες κατά του Ισλάμ, οι οποίες σκοπό έχουν να ενισχύσουν την ακροδεξιά στην Ευρώπη».
> 
> ...



Ίδια άποψη και ο Λε Πεν, ο οποίος όμως διατείνεται ότι δεν αποδόθηκαν σωστά οι δηλώσεις του (χωρίς όμως να τις αναδιατυπώνει επί το ορθό).
Εν τω μεταξύ, 4 νεκροί στο Νίγηρα στις διαδηλώσεις εναντίον του σκίτσου του προφήτη.


----------



## Costas (Jan 19, 2015)

Μια συζήτηση σε τούτο το φόρουμ γύρω από το τι θεωρούμε δικό μας από την πολιτισμική μας παράδοση και τι όχι μ' έκανε να σκεφτώ πάνω στα έκτροπα που έγιναν στο Νίγηρα. Διαμαρτυρόμενοι λέει για το σκίτσο του *άθεου* Σαρλί Εμπντό στην κοσμική Γαλλία, έκαψαν χριστιανικές εκκλησίες, σκότωσαν ανθρώπους· μάλιστα λέγεται, απ' ό,τι άκουσα, ότι έναν τον έκαψαν ζωντανό μέσα σε μια εκκλησία. Πέρα λοιπόν από το τι ο καθένας από εμάς θεωρεί δικό "μας" μέσα από την παράδοσή μας, υπάρχει και το τι θεωρούν οι απέξω ως δικό μας, και τι αμαλγάματα (για να χρησιμοποιήσω το γαλλικό όρο) δημιουργούν στο μυαλό τους. Για τους φανατικούς μουσουλμάνους του Νίγηρα λοιπόν (και μιλάμε για μάζες), η Γαλλία δεν είναι κοσμική και άθεη αλλά χριστιανική. Αλλιώς, γιατί καίνε εκκλησίες, αφού είναι γνωστό ότι οι χριστιανοί δεν συμφωνούν με τα σκίτσα ούτε με το Σαρλί Εμπντό, όπως και οι μουσουλμάνοι; Άρα γι' αυτούς η Δύση είναι ένα αμάλγαμα χριστιανισμού-αθεΐας. Δεν ξέρω πόση ακριβώς αξία έχει για την αυτοεικόνα κάποιου/ας η εικόνα που έχουν γι' αυτόν/ήν οι άλλοι, αλλά σίγουρα η αξία αυτή δεν είναι μηδενική.


----------



## nickel (Jan 19, 2015)

Δύσκολα βάζεις, Κώστα. Πριν ανιχνεύσει κανείς τι έχει στο νου του ο όχλος, δεν πρέπει να αναζητήσουμε τις σκοπιμότητες που έχουν στο μυαλό τους οι αρχιερείς; Πόσο συχνά ξεσηκώνονται οι όχλοι αν δεν μεσολαβήσουν αρχιερείς με σκοπιμότητες;


----------



## Costas (Jan 19, 2015)

Nickel, εμένα μ' ενδιαφέρει το συγκεκριμένο αμάλγαμα, όχι το ποσοστό "ευθύνης" του καθενός στην παρασκευή του (των μαζών ή των σκοτεινών δυνάμεων που τις κατευθύνουν [αλλά και που συχνά κατευθύνονται από αυτές]).


----------



## Costas (Jan 24, 2015)

Τι σου είναι ο ιντερνετικός Τύπος! Ξεκινώντας από το γλωσσικό ζήτημα της Ουκρανίας πέρασα στην τελευταία τάση στην κόμμωση της γυναικείας ηβικής χώρας (το full-bush Brazilian) και από εκεί προσγειώθηκα στο πολύ ενδιαφέρον βιβλίο του Αμερικανού πολιτικού επιστήμονα Steven Fish με τίτλο A_re Muslims Distinctive? A Look at the Evidence_ (NY: Oxford UP, 2011, 385 σελ.), για το οποίο βρήκα μια διαφωτιστική παρουσίαση (PDF 4 σελίδων).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 24, 2015)

Το ενδιάμεσο βήμα σε ποιο νήμα θα το ανεβάσεις;


----------



## Zazula (Jan 24, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Το ενδιάμεσο βήμα σε ποιο νήμα θα το ανεβάσεις;


Κι ένα ακόμη πιο φλέγον ερώτημα: Θα το συνδυάσει και με τις τελευταίες εξελίξεις περί vagacial;


----------



## Costas (Jan 24, 2015)

Δόκτορ, δεν χρειάζεται να ανεβάσω κάτι, έγραψα τον νέο όρο.

Αυτό το vagacial είναι μπρος γκρεμός και πίσω ρέμα (ο τρόπος γραφής του, εννοώ), αφού βλέποντάς το το προφέρεις -γκ-. Το είδα όμως και γραμμένο πλάι-πλάι vajacial. Νομίζω πρέπει να επιληφθεί του θέματος η Ακαδημία Αθηνών το Βρετανικό Συμβούλιο.


----------



## Costas (Jan 27, 2015)

Arrested Albanian Imams Praise Charlie Hebdo Attack
(BIRN)
Two Albanian imams, arrested on charges of inciting terrorism, have issued a declaration from prison in support of the attack on the French satirical magazine Charlie Hebdo.
Besar Likmeta, Τirana

“Whoever has pained the prophet or has written articles in newspapers, magazines, books or produced movies in which he is offended… this is considered an act of war,” imams Abdurrahim Balla and Bujar Hysa wrote in a letter sent from prison, which is being circulated on social networks. 

“The act that happened in France, if it is proved that was carried out by Muslims, because of the cartoons, it’s considered a good deed that will be rewarded by Allah,” they added.
(...)
Most Albanians are Muslims, although historically, hardline Islam has had little traction among the country's population.

The vast majority of Albanian politicians and religious leaders unequivocally condemned the attack on the magazine. The representatives of Albania’s four main religious denominations even joined Prime Minister Edi Rama and other world leaders at the unity march in Paris after the attack. 

Balla and Hysa were arrested in February as part of anti-terrorism sweep in Albania, accused of recruiting jihadists to fight with the radical Islamist groups Jabhat al-Nusra or ISIS in the Syrian conflict.

Together with Hysa and Balla, six other people were arrested as part of a group believed to have recruited dozens of Albanian Muslims to join the fight in Syria.

Documents obtained by BIRN show that between 2012 and 2014, more than 90 Albanian fighters and their families went to Syria, 10 of whom have been killed in the war.

An estimated 30 fighters have already returned home from the conflict and they are being closely monitored by security services as a potential threat.

“If someone says that you are terrorists because you allow people to be killed because of freedom of speech, the answer is yes, we are terrorists against any enemy of Allah who has declared war on Islam,” Balla and Hysa wrote in their letter.

“We are proud of this,” they added.

ΣΣ. Αυτό το you allow people to be killed υποθέτω εννοεί you approve/encourage, δεδομένου ότι πρόκειται για ιμάμηδες που δίνουν "γραμμή".


----------



## Costas (Feb 16, 2015)

Newspaper in India Pays a Price for Reprinting a Charlie Hebdo Cartoon
NEHA THIRANI BAGRI / NYT
The Mumbai edition of an Urdu newspaper has closed and its editor faces charges and death threats for having reprinted a cartoon of the Prophet Muhammad from the satirical French weekly.


----------



## Costas (Mar 2, 2015)

Εσφαξαν άθεο μπλόγκερ στην καρδιά της Ντάκα
Δημήτρης Φαναριώτης / Εφ Συν

Δολοφονική ενέδρα στο κέντρο της πρωτεύουσας του Μπανγκλαντές Ντάκα, με θύμα τον άθεο μπλόγκερ και συγγραφέα 10 βιβλίων Αβιτζίτ Ρόι, έστησαν φανατικοί ισλαμιστές στο πλέον πρόσφατο επεισόδιο επιθέσεων εναντίον όσων υποστηρίζουν την ελεύθερη σκέψη και έκφραση στην ασιατική χώρα των 160 εκατομμυρίων κατοίκων, το 90% της οποίας είναι μουσουλμάνοι. Ο Ρόι, δημιουργός του μπλογκ «Ελεύθερη Σκέψη» μαζί με τη σύζυγό του Ραφιντά Αχμέντ επέστρεφαν με ποδήλατο πους-πους (παραδοσιακό μεταφορικό μέσο) από έκθεση βιβλίου, όταν δύο άνδρες οπλισμένοι με ματσέτες (μεγάλα σπαθιά) τους κατέβασαν από το όχημα, κατακρεούργησαν τον Ρόι και τραυμάτισαν σοβαρότατα τη γυναίκα του. Ο Ρόι είχε διαδραματίσει καίριο ρόλο στις μαχητικές διαδηλώσεις που έγιναν στην Ντάκα με αίτημα την επιβολή της εσχάτης των ποινών σε εξτρεμιστές μουσουλμάνους, οι οποίοι το 2013 είχαν σκοτώσει με τον ίδιο φρικτό τρόπο τον μπλόγκερ Αχμέντ Ρατζίμπ Χαιντέρ, που είχε ηγηθεί του πρώτου κύματος διαδηλώσεων.


----------



## SBE (Mar 2, 2015)

Έμαθα και κάτι που δεν το ήξερα pousse-pousse γαλλιστί το ποδήλατο αμάξι. Στην προκειμένη περιπτωση, το ποδήλατο ταξί.


----------



## dharvatis (Mar 2, 2015)

Το να σχολιάζεις αυτό το σημείο της είδησης, το λες και λίγο αναισθησία...


----------



## SBE (Mar 2, 2015)

Μπορείς να το πεις και πολλή αναισθησία
Γιατί όταν διαβάζουμε ειδήσεις απαγορεύεται να έχουμε άγνωστες λέξεις.


----------



## Costas (Mar 3, 2015)

Το παρακάτω κείμενο κανονικά θα ανήκε σ' ένα ευρύτερο νήμα με τίτλο "Νεολαία, Ριζοσπαστικοποίηση και Εξτρεμισμός", αλλά δεν θέλω να το ανοίξω, οπότε το βάζω εδώ όπου ανήκει η περίπτωση των συγκεκριμένων, ισλαμιστών, ριζοσπαστικοποιημένων εξτρεμιστών.
(Maajid Nawaz / ΝΥΤ)

The Education of 'Jihadi John'

LONDON — LAST week, the man called “Jihadi John” by the world’s media was unmasked as Mohammed Emwazi, a Kuwaiti-born Muslim and naturalized British citizen from London. Not only that, but the Islamic State’s most notorious Western recruit was identified as a graduate in computer science from the University of Westminster.

Many were shocked that the apparent executioner in videos made by the Islamic State, or ISIS, was an educated, middle-class metropolitan. In fact, academic institutions in Britain have been infiltrated for years by dangerous theocratic fantasists. I should know: I was one of them.

The University of Westminster is well known for being a hotbed of extremist activity. The university’s Islamic Society is heavily influenced, sometimes controlled, by the radical Islamist group Hizb-ut-Tahrir and regularly gives a platform to preachers of hate. On the very day of the Emwazi revelation, the university was to host a lecture by Haitham al-Haddad — a man accused of espousing homophobia, advocating female genital mutilation and professing that Jewish people are descended from apes and pigs. The event was suspended not by the university authorities, but by the Islamic Society, which pulled it only because of security concerns.

Islamist “entryism” — the term originally described tactics adopted by Leon Trotsky to take over a rival Communist organization in France in the early 1930s — continues to be a problem within British universities and schools. Twenty years ago, I played my part as an Islamist entryist at college.

I was born and raised in Essex, just outside London, to a financially comfortable, well-educated Pakistani family. But I came of age as the genocide against Bosnian Muslims unfolded on the other side of Europe. That horror, coupled with the violence of white racists I experienced at home, led to my becoming disconnected from mainstream society.

I had a mind inquiring enough to question world events, as well as the passion fostered by my background to care, but I lacked the emotional maturity to process these things. That made me ripe for Islamist recruitment. Into this ferment came my recruiter, himself straight out of a London medical college.

He belonged to Hizb-ut-Tahrir, which is Arabic for the party of liberation. An international revolutionary Islamist group founded in 1953, it was the first movement to popularize resurrecting a caliphate with a version of Shariah law. Unlike Al Qaeda, Hizb-ut-Tahrir argues for military coups, not terrorism, to achieve power.

The recruiters are adept at manipulating world events to present what I call the “Islamist narrative” — that the world is at war with Islam, and only a caliphate will protect Muslims from the crusaders. I was seduced by the ideology and drawn to its alternative subculture.

By age 16, I had adopted Hizb-ut-Tahrir’s ideas wholeheartedly. I was asked to enroll at Newham College, a state-supported continuing education institution in east London, with the aim of gaining prominence on campus and recruiting other students to the cause. Once elected as president of the student union, I exploited the naïveté of the college, registering supporters to vote for me and consolidating our control.

The poisonous atmosphere that my supporters and I created at Newham College grew so dangerous that in 1995 my self-appointed bodyguard stabbed to death a non-Muslim student on campus, to cries of “Allahu akbar!” The killer, Saeed Nur, was convicted of murder.

I was rightly expelled from the college, though my activism did not end there. I worked first in Pakistan and then in Egypt to recruit young military officers to Hizb-ut-Tahrir’s revolutionary agenda. In 2001, I was arrested by President Hosni Mubarak’s secret police. During four years in a Cairo prison, I gradually reconsidered the ideology of Islam, and eventually abandoned it. On my release, I took up the human rights and counter-extremism work that occupies me now.
The Islamic Society at the University of Westminster, like others at universities across Britain, is still targeted by entryist radicals. While such institutions must guard free speech, they should also be vigilant to ensure that speakers are not given unchallenged platforms to promote their toxic message to a vulnerable audience.

These speakers claim to preach Islam, but they peddle a highly politicized, often violent strain of my faith. It is easier than one might think for bright, capable people like Mr. Emwazi to fall for the myopic worldview of the preachers of hate. Young people from relatively prosperous, educated backgrounds have long been overrepresented in jihadist causes.

Just last month, Britain was thrown into consternation to learn that three young women, teenagers from the Bethnal Green Academy, had slipped out of the country to join the Islamic State. Kadiza Sultana, Amira Abase and Shamima Begum were all, according to their parents and peers, straight-A students.

Challenging the notion of statehood, democratic theory and Middle Eastern power politics certainly takes a degree of intellectual sophistication, but it does not make an idealistic young person less vulnerable to exploitation by skilled recruiters. Regardless of good grades, they may suffer from a crisis of identity or grievances that radicalizers can prey on.

The desire to impose any religion on society is an inherently repugnant idea, but it is not so among many British Muslims. For decades, we’ve allowed Islamist ideologues to work unfettered across our communities, to the extent that Islamism has become the default form of political expression for many young Muslims in Britain and across Europe.

The leap from being an ordinary British teenager to joining the Islamic State is huge. But it is a much smaller step for someone raised in a climate in which dreams of resurrecting a caliphate and enforcing a distorted form of Islam are normalized. Until we confront this seeming legitimacy of Islamist discourse at the grass roots, we will not stop the scourge of radicalization.

_Maajid Nawaz, the chairman of the think tank Quilliam, is the author of “Radical: My Journey Out of Islamist Extremism.” _


----------



## Costas (Apr 2, 2015)

Βangladesh Killings Send Chilling Message to Secular Bloggers 
(Ellen Barry - ΝΥΤ)

DHAKA, Bangladesh — When the steamy, clamorous evening had settled over this city, and Oyasiqur Rhaman had finished his day’s work at a travel agency, he would turn to one of his favorite pastimes: Poking fun at fundamentalist Islam.

Mr. Rhaman, 27, blogged under the name Kutshit Hasher Chhana, or The Ugly Duckling, and he specialized in sharp-edged satire. In one post, he adopted the persona of a self-important believer fielding questions from an atheist. (An example: “See, the captive women, impressed at the heroism of the Muslim fighters, used to engage in sex with them willingly. Don’t you see that it gave pleasures to them as well?”) He posted photos of sausages wrapped in pastries, labeled “pigs in a burqa.”

On Monday morning, after he left home for the travel agency, Mr. Rhaman was killed for what he had posted. Three young men — among them students of madrasas here in the capital and in Chittagong — surrounded him and sliced at his head with machetes, cutting deep gouges into his forehead, face and throat. His body was left on the pavement in a pool of congealing blood.

Two men were captured by local residents and handed over to the police, according to Mohammad Salahuddin, who heads the district police station. Those men said an acquaintance known as Masum had instructed them to kill Mr. Rhaman because “he made some comments against Islam” on social media, but that they had not read the comments themselves.

The killing closely followed the pattern of another five weeks earlier, when young men with machetes surrounded a secular blogger and author, Avijit Roy, as he left a book fair.

Mr. Rhaman took Mr. Roy’s murder to heart, changing his Facebook profile image to read “I am Avijit.” Over the next few days, he also mourned the 2013 killing of another blogger, Ahmed Rajib Haider, known online as Thaba Baba, and vowed to keep fighting.

“The pen will remain active, will continue till the death of your belief,” he wrote. “Get Islam destroyed, get Islam destroyed, get Islam destroyed.”

A writer using the name Biswaoy Balok, or Amazing Boy, responded in the comments section: “Son of a dog, you will also be killed.”

The deaths of Mr. Roy and Mr. Rhaman this month have sent a chilling message to the country’s secular bloggers, who say they are competing for the hearts and minds of young people exposed to oceans of material promoting conservative Islam.

Mr. Haider, Mr. Roy and Mr. Rhaman were all swept up in the 2013 Shahbag movement, which called for the death penalty for Islamist political leaders who were implicated in atrocities committed during the 1971 war for independence from Pakistan. The movement was met with a passionate response from young Islamist activists, deepening a divide among members of the same generation over whether Bangladesh is, or should be, a Muslim state.

Omi Rahman Pial, another prominent blogger from the same group, said he heard from five activists on Monday who said they were considering seeking asylum outside Bangladesh. Arif Jebtik, another activist, said that more “have begun shutting their blogs down” under pressure from their families.

It has always been risky for Bangladeshi intellectuals to criticize Islam, but when they fled the country, it used to be to avoid prosecution, not extremist violence, said Sara Hossain, a Bangladeshi supreme court lawyer.

“People who have lived in conflict zones will describe how you move from being a society where you attack people verbally and try to invoke the law against them,” she said. “Now our society is increasingly going toward one where you murder your enemies.”

Many people here had a mixed reaction to Mr. Roy’s death, condemning the violence but also taking issue with his views.

“Look, 93.2 percent of Bangladeshis are Muslim, and 80 percent of those are against what he wrote,” said Abdullah Fahim, 22, a business student at North South University, a private institution here. “I don’t know why our government gave him the liberty to write against Islam.”

Monirul Islam, a police official who is overseeing the investigation into Mr. Roy’s death, said the police have seen a pattern of attacks on writers and intellectuals. Those involved are often well-off, Internet-savvy young people, he said, and not the impoverished men who typically committed such crimes in the past. Mr. Islam said the attackers operate in small groups and have been active so far in eight to 10 of the country’s 64 districts.

“At this stage, their strategy is silent, targeted killing,” he said.

Though the killing of Mr. Roy happened more than a month ago in a crowded street full of witnesses, the police have so far made only one arrest — Shafiur Rahman Farabi, who called for him to be murdered in a Facebook post.

Mr. Islam said Mr. Farabi “disclosed some information,” and that the police have identified additional suspects, a group of men not directly connected with Mr. Farabi. He said he believed more than five people were involved, and that several of them probably attended North South University.

The authorities were luckier on Monday, when bystanders caught two men trying to flee the scene; a third man escaped. In an exchange with journalists, the two suspects seemed remorseless, according to Mohammad Jamil Khan, a reporter for The Dhaka Tribune.

“They were talking with me very happily, that they have done a good job by killing the blogger,” Mr. Khan told the BBC. “They don’t feel any guilt. They think they have done a very good job for their religion.”


----------



## Costas (Apr 2, 2015)

La crucifixion: Le scandale sacré, 56', (Arte). Ως τις 9/4, πολύ ενδιαφέρον.


----------



## Costas (Apr 7, 2015)

Μπορεί αυτή τη στιγμή ο Χριστιανισμός να είναι μακράν η δημοφιλέστερη θρησκεία παγκοσμίως, όμως δεν είναι και η πιο αναπτυσσόμενη. Σύμφωνα με έρευνα του PewResearchCenter, μέχρι το 2050 θα έχει αποκτήσει έναν πολύ μεγάλο «ανταγωνιστή». (iefimerida)


----------



## nickel (Apr 12, 2015)

Από τη σελίδα της Νιμρούντ / Nimrud αντιγράφεις τις συντεταγμένες, τις βάζεις στους χάρτες της Google και βρίσκεσαι αμέσως στο σημείο όπου οι Τζιχαντιστές έκαναν τις τελευταίες τους καταστροφές:

https://www.google.com/maps/@36.0981917,43.3287694,923m/data=!3m1!1e3

Γυρνάς στο Google Earth, ζουμάρεις, κοιτάς φωτογραφίες. 

Αν υπήρχε Αλλάχ, θα άκουγε την αγανάκτησή μου.


http://www.bbc.com/news/world-middle-east-31760656
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nimrud


----------



## Costas (Apr 12, 2015)

Ενδιαφέρον και αυτό: As well as destroying artefacts, Islamic State also trades in them - and the trade is one of its key sources of revenue.

Τα ίδια κάναν και οι Ταλιμπάν με τους Βούδες, πριν από την επίθεση των Αμερικανών. Κάπου διάβαζα πόσο οι καταστροφές αυτές, που αμφισβητούν τη φιλοσοφία του ιστορισμού, ακυρώνουν κάθε προσπάθεια επιστροφής πολιτιστικών θησαυρών από τα μουσεία της Δύσης στις χώρες όπου υπάρχει ισλαμιστικός κίνδυνος, δηλ. σε όλες τις μουσουλμανικές χώρες. Ευτυχώς εμείς δεν είμαστε μουσουλμανική χώρα, αν και η απειλή του Βλαμμένου ότι θα ξαμολήσουμε τους ξένους τζιχαντιστές που μπαίνουν στο έδαφός μας λόγω της ευρωπαϊκής αδιαφορίας για βοήθεια στην αντιμετώπιση των μεταναστευτικών ροών δεν είναι και η πιο καθησυχαστική, αν τη συνδυάσουμε και με αυτό το προ τριετίας σύνθημα πίσω από την Παλιά Βουλή (νομίζω πως το 'χω ξαναβάλει, αλλά είναι διαχρονικής αξίας):


----------



## Costas (Apr 17, 2015)

Ιταλία: Μουσουλμάνοι μετανάστες πέταξαν χριστιανούς στη θάλασσα
Κρατούνται στο Παλέρμο
(Καθημερινή)
Νέα διάσταση αποκτά η τραγωδία που λαμβάνει χώρα τις τελευταίες εβδομάδες στη Μεσόγειο. Εν μέσω πληροφοριών για νέο ναυάγιο με περισσότερους από 40 νεκρούς, ανακοινώθηκε ότι 15 μουσουλμάνοι μετανάστες κρατούνται προσωρινά στο Παλέρμο της Σικελίας, μετά από καταγγελίες ότι στη διάρκεια του διάπλου από τη Λιβύη προς την Κάτω Ιταλία πέταξαν στη θάλασσα 12 χριστιανούς συνταξιδιώτες τους.

Ανάμεσα στους συλληφθέντες βρίσκεται και ένας 17χρονος.

Σύμφωνα με τις μέχρι τώρα μαρτυρίες, στο πλεούμενο ξέσπασε σύγκρουση για θρησκευτικούς λόγους και οι μουσουλμάνοι πέταξαν στην θάλασσα τους χριστιανούς επιβαίνοντες, οι οποίοι πνίγηκαν.

Τις καταγγελίες εξετάζει η εισαγγελία στο Παλέρμο, η οποία -σύμφωνα με τον ιταλικό Τύπο- έχει συγκεντρώσει σημαντικό αποδεικτικό υλικό και θα πρέπει τώρα να αποφασίσει 48 ωρών, αν θα μετατρέψει τις δεκαπέντε εντολές προσωρινής κράτησης σε φυλάκιση.


----------



## Costas (Apr 18, 2015)

Βιβλίο για την ισλαμοφοβία άφησε πίσω του ο Σαρμπ της Charlie Hebdo
Το ολοκλήρωσε δύο ημέρες πριν πεθάνει
(in.gr)
(...)
Μέσα από τις σελίδες του, ο Σαρμπ εκφράζει ανησυχία επειδή η μάχη κατά του ρατσισμού έχει αντικατασταθεί από έναν πόλεμο κατά της «ισλαμοφοβίας», που όπως υποστηρίζει υπερασπίζεται το Ισλάμ περισσότερο απ' ό,τι τους μουσουλμάνους.
(...)
«Με ποια διεστραμμένη λογική το χιούμορ είναι λιγότερο συμβατό με το Ισλάμ απ' ό,τι με όποια άλλη θρησκεία; Αν αφήσουμε να θεωρηθεί ότι μπορούμε να γελάμε με τα πάντα εκτός από συγκεκριμένες πτυχές του Ισλάμ επειδή οι μουσουλμάνοι είναι πολύ πιο εύθικτοι από τον υπόλοιπο πληθυσμό, αυτό δεν είναι διάκριση;» τονίζει.

«Ήρθε η ώρα να σταματήσει αυτός ο αηδιαστικός πατερναλισμός των λευκών αστών, διανοούμενων 'αριστερών' που επιχειρούν να υπάρξουν ανάμεσα στους 'άτυχους, αμόρφωτους φτωχούς'» σημειώνει.


----------



## nickel (May 26, 2015)

*Ομορφα κελιά*
Κίττυ Ξενάκη | Τα Νέα 26/5/2015 |

Ο Πασκάλ Ρισέ, ο αρχισυντάκτης του «L'Obs», έχει μια σίγουρη απάντηση να δώσει σε όσους αναρωτιούνται σήμερα, εντός και εκτός Γαλλίας, πού βρίσκεται αυτό το περιβόητο (πνεύμα τού) «Charlie»: ονειρεύεται μέσα στην τουαλέτα του κελιού που μοιράζεται με άλλους, σε κάποιο μπουντρούμι της Σαουδικής Αραβίας.
Μπαίνοντας, ο Ραΐφ Μπαντάουι βλέπει παντού βρώμικα χαρτιά και ακαθαρσίες. Η κατάσταση, γράφει, είναι τρομακτική: «Βρώμικοι τοίχοι, σπασμένες σκουριασμένες πόρτες. Προσπαθώ να προσαρμοστώ, ώστε να αντιμετωπίσω αυτό το χάος. Και ενώ παρατηρώ με προσοχή τα εκατοντάδες γκραφίτι πάνω στους γλοιώδεις τοίχους, το βλέμμα μου πέφτει στη φράση: "Η κοσμικότητα είναι η λύση". Τρίβω τα μάτια μου για να βεβαιωθώ ότι βλέπω πράγματι αυτό που βλέπω». Και νιώθει σαν να βλέπει «μια πανέμορφη κοπέλα»:
«Ενιωσα τόση κατάπληξη όση και χαρά. Γιατί το να διαβάζω αυτό το υπέροχο απόφθεγμα εκεί, ανάμεσα στις εκατοντάδες χυδαιολογίες από κάθε αραβική διάλεκτο που βρώμιζαν αυτούς τους ελεεινούς τοίχους, αποδείκνυε πως υπήρχε εδώ τουλάχιστον ένας άνθρωπος που με καταλάβαινε, που καταλάβαινε γιατί μπήκα στη φυλακή». 
Ο 31χρονος μπλόγκερ βρίσκεται στη φυλακή από το 2012 επειδή έκανε το λάθος να κηρύξει τη λογική, την κοσμικότητα, τη διαλλακτικότητα, την ελευθερία στη χώρα της παντοδυναμίας της σαρίας. Κρίθηκε ένοχος βλασφημίας και καταδικάστηκε σε βαρύτατη ποινή: 10 χρόνια φυλάκιση, 1.000 βουρδουλιές, ένα εκατομμύριο ριάλ, κάπου 200.000 ευρώ. Δέχθηκε τις 50 πρώτες βουρδουλιές στις 9 Ιανουαρίου, σε μια δημόσια πλατεία, «ανάμεσα σε ένα ενθουσιασμένο πλήθος» που φώναζε «Αλλάχ Ακμπάρ». Μπροστά στη διεθνή κατακραυγή οι εβδομαδιαίες σεάνς του μαστιγώματος ανεστάλησαν -μέχρι νεωτέρας. Ο Ραΐφ Μπαντάουι συνεχίζει να σαπίζει στις φυλακές περιμένοντας.
«Χίλιες βουρδουλιές επειδή τόλμησα να μιλήσω ελεύθερα» είναι ο τίτλος του μικρού βιβλίου στο οποίο συγκέντρωσε η Διεθνής Αμνηστία, θέλοντας να αναδείξει ακριβώς τον παραλογισμό της κατάστασης, 14 από τα άρθρα που στοίχισαν στον Μπαντάουι την ελευθερία του. Το βιβλιαράκι θα κυκλοφορήσει αρχές Ιουνίου μεταφρασμένο σε αρκετές γλώσσες και όλα τα έσοδα θα διατεθούν στη μάχη για την απελευθέρωση του 31χρονου. Τον πρόλογο τον υπαγόρευσε θαρραλέα ο ίδιος μέσα από τη φυλακή στη σύζυγό του, Ενσάφ Χαϊντάρ, που έχει καταφύγει μαζί με τα τρία τους παιδιά στον Καναδά. Από εκεί και η ιστορία με τα γκραφίτι στην τουαλέτα.​
Πληροφορίες στα διεθνή μέσα με αναζήτηση για το όνομα *Raif Badawi*:
https://www.google.gr/search?q=raif+badawi&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&gws_rd=cr&ei=_odkVdTkC4u0sASH4oC4CA


----------



## Costas (Oct 5, 2015)

Mob Attack, Fueled by Rumors of Cow Slaughter, Has Political Overtones in India
By DAVID BARSTOW and SUHASINI RAJ (ΝΥΤ)

Ten men were charged with murdering a Muslim man over rumors that a cow had been killed, raising questions about a group allied with Prime Minister Narendra Modi's party.


----------



## nickel (Dec 28, 2015)

Μετά απ' αυτό το άρθρο:

*Why it's time to grant Isis diplomatic recognition*
http://www.independent.co.uk/voices/why-we-should-grant-isis-diplomatic-recognition-a6773761.html

ήταν αναπόφευκτο να έρθει και το ξεκαρδιστικό ξέσκισμα:
*Dumb Idea of the Year Award*
http://www.gatestoneinstitute.org/7113/dumb-idea-of-the-year

Enjoy!


----------



## Costas (Dec 28, 2015)

Το ξέσκισμα της απολύτως καταγέλαστης ιδέας δεν το απόλαυσα, γιατί ο αρθρογράφος είναι ρεπουμπλικανός από αυτούς που κατηγορούν τον Ομπάμα για τα ανοίγματά του στο Ιράν και στην Κούβα κλπ. Αλλά έμαθα δι' αυτού την περίπτωση του Σαουδάραβα ομοφυλόφιλου πρίγκιπα που δολοφόνησε τον υπηρέτη του με τον οποίο είχε σχέση σε 5άστερο ξενοδοχείο της Αγγλίας, καταδικάστηκε στην Αγγλία σε 20 χρόνια "τουλάχιστον", φυλακίστηκε, και τρία χρόνια μετά ανταλλάχθηκε με τη Σαουδική Αραβία στα πλαίσια του προγράμματος ανταλλαγής κρατουμένων μεταξύ των δύο χωρών με την πατροπαράδοτη φιλία...Ο πρίγκιπας αρνήθηκε ότι είναι ομοφυλόφιλος, παραδοχή που μπορούσε να του κοστίσει το κεφάλι στη Σαουδική Αραβία, πράγμα που προφανώς δεν ισχύει ούτε κατά διάνοια για τον φόνο του disposable Σουδανού υπηρέτη του.


----------



## Costas (Dec 28, 2015)

Ιδού, στο δεύτερο βίντεο, το "κράτος" που πρέπει, σύμφωνα με τον πιο πάνω αρθρογράφο, να αναγνωρίσουν διπλωματικά τα άλλα κράτη.


----------

